# Sick of the furry stigma!



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

I'm sick of having to explain to people what furry is. 
I mean, really. It's just gotten to the point where they say, "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."
and I just shake my head and say, "No, you're wrong. but I don't feel the urge to explain myself to the likes of you."


I mean HONESTLY! 
I need to make some furry propaganda art or somethin because all sorts of people have the wrong idea about us and it's really pissing me off. 

Like that other points of agreement thread states very well... we are a very diverse group of people. 



but is there any way to end the misconceptions that we are all animal humping creepers?!



Today I made a joke in health class about how my drug free poster is gonna be "FURRY: my anti-drug!" 
and my friend was like, "seriously... i don't think you know what furry is."
and I told him what it was, a fandom of all things anthropormorphic-- sexual for some, spiritual for others. and just plain awesome for all of us. 

but he insisted that it was a community based ENTIRELY around porn. He put it "theres cosplay, and then there's furry."



*FACE PALM TIMES 200000*

no! Cosplay is different than furry. Furry is about escaping from reality I suppose... you create a character or maybe you draw furry art, or perhaps you fursuit. Whatever. It may have sexual aspects to it, but it is not entirely about sex! 

Am I wrong?


----------



## Entlassen (May 29, 2008)

I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.

I mean, wut.


----------



## feilen (May 29, 2008)

I think I'll use my massive DTP skills and make a foldable brochure that's free use for anyone...
That might save you time of standing there and explaining it...


----------



## Wovstah (May 29, 2008)

I would have been: "I'm a furry, you're not... or *are *you?" then lean in _really close_.  But I understand what you mean, the stigma is horrible anymore. @_@  I just try to ignore it and try not to reinforce it in public.  I mean, I have my own sexual side that sometimes shows through my art, but I'm not about to dress up in a suit, go to a con, and say to the first attractive suit that I see: "Wanna yiff?"

That's not what I'm about at least.  To each their own, but when people look at me and say I'm different and act this way because I'm furry... it gets annoying.


----------



## capthavoc123 (May 29, 2008)

I've never seen any evidence that it's anything but a fetish.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 29, 2008)

The best and worst experience so far talking about being a furry to someone

them:
"Your a furry?"


me:
"yeah dude I think so"

them:
"we already knew that.....fag.....just kidding but seriously we already knew"


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 29, 2008)

Stereotypes are fun! 

...not really. There are a lot of things that aren't necessarily bad but are associated with bad or negative things. Furry gets a lot of it's bad 'image' from the way the media portrays us as well as the porn. The few that take it as a fetish ruin the image for the people that take it seriously. 

I'd try to take it with a grain of salt. People are ignorant.


----------



## TopazThunder (May 29, 2008)

Reminds me of something that happened to me several weeks ago. I had posted a picture on DeviantArt, a tattoo design of my Dark Topaz character. And I friend I've known in person for several years says this in a comment:

"Nice design, but you know now I have to call you a furry. "

I mean, what the Hells? He's known me for so long, he knows the type of art I do, what I like. And he comes out and says something like this. Like I changed all of a sudden in his eyes? I don't even mention a thing about furry. I don't even identify myself as one. I guess I should mention he's a frequenter of Encyclopedia Dramatica, but still...

It made me pretty angry actually. To label me and come to some sweeping generalization just from one piece of art, and by an old friend no less....If he brings it up again, I'm going to have a word with him, but if not, I'm just going to forget it happened and let it be.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Stereotypes are fun!
> 
> ...not really. There are a lot of things that aren't necessarily bad but are associated with bad or negative things. Furry gets a lot of it's bad 'image' from the way the media portrays us as well as the porn. The few that take it as a fetish ruin the image for the people that take it seriously.
> 
> I'd try to take it with a grain of salt. People are ignorant.




very very much so agreed.


----------



## Rilvor (May 29, 2008)

People still believe Atheists worship satan.

Good luck getting past furry stigma.

Protips: You aren't part of a group just because you associate with them, so if the stigma is too much it'd probably be wise to go that route. The other option is to simply not tell people, as it's really irrelevant information. Hey I love video games, couldn't live without 'em, but I never see a need to make that known usually :|


----------



## Nocturne (May 29, 2008)

I agree with rilvor.  Just enjoy with people that are friendly to it.  Its not exactly an essential part of everyday life.


----------



## Stratelier (May 29, 2008)

> "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."


There are several stock answers to a question like that, such as "No, _that_'s called beastiality."

Just call yourself an "anthro artist" and see if it gets the same reaction.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (May 29, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> The other option is to simply not tell people, as it's really irrelevant information.




scenario:

walking down the street in fursuit. 

guy passes by, saying, "umm... you're one of those fucking furries huh?"

I respond, "What?! I don't know what you're talking about, good citizen! Why, why I'm just a normal 5'1 raccoon! What is this furry you speak of? I see no furry here! none at all!"


----------



## net-cat (May 29, 2008)

Frankly, if some random dude accused me of being a furry, I'd probably ignore them.

Not that I stand out, though.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 29, 2008)

IT'S IMPOSSABLE TO ESCAPE THE STIGMA!
Well if people wanna make generalizations then let them.
Also explaining furry to a non furry is very diffcult :/


----------



## Monak (May 30, 2008)

I say why not leave the ignorant with furry stigmata *pulls out carving knife and doodles yiffer on nearest humans forehead*


----------



## Rilvor (May 30, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> scenario:
> 
> walking down the street in fursuit.
> 
> ...



Not exactly directed at you, but on the notion I'm getting in general:
Attention people, if you're walking around anywhere but a con in a fursuit, then you fully deserve the negative treatment you get.


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (May 30, 2008)

God,I know what you mean!!!

lots of people think its all bout pron >3


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> scenario:
> 
> walking down the street in fursuit.
> 
> ...




Well no wonder......your 5'1"


JK

heh

:-D


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Monak said:


> I say why not leave the ignorant with furry stigmata *pulls out carving knife and doodles yiffer on nearest humans forehead*



Hey easy bud,
you know they base evil villains in video games and anime on actions like that, and that one part in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas where Del'Toro carves a Z in Johnny Deep's forehead.....funny but still evil.


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Its not that bad...for me at least,
I have a tattoo of..well me with the ears and lots of people assume that they are horns (cause they are drooping), never been asked outright if I was a furry, but everyone accuses me of watching anime porn**growls** I DO NOT WATCH ANIME PORN!!1!

I do agree with Rilvor:

If your out on the town with some friends or something and your rocking full gear.....dudes come on, IM A FURRY and I would probably at the very least stare you down as you walked by. 

I always wanted to go to the World Poker Tour center room In Foxwoods and be in at least Tail and Ears and just sit down and play...straight faced, don't even smile or let on anything.... just to see what would happen. heh
One of my friends the same from the "..fag...jk but we already knew" said he would pay for a new tail and ears and for a Con thats coming up if I do it........what do you guys think?

(FYI: he isnt doing it to be cruel, he just does not think I would go through with it, and we have a scam to make some money at the same time too of course)


----------



## Monak (May 30, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Hey easy bud,
> you know they base evil villains in video games and anime on actions like that, and that one part in Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas where Del'Toro carves a Z in Johnny Deep's forehead.....funny but still evil.



*snaps the human's neck and slides corpse aside* What? Me? Evil? Nah..........................................


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (May 30, 2008)

Monak said:


> *snaps the human's neck and slides corpse aside* What? Me? Evil? Nah..........................................




*squints eyes/wrinkles nose*


----------



## Axelfox (May 30, 2008)

I know what you mean,because on a Conservative forum which i will not name i mentioned wearing a tail for Halloween or for a con and they're in denial the whole time,same thing on a gay message board of all things.


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

I just keep such things to myself.  No point broadcasting it to everyone.


----------



## Roose Hurro (May 30, 2008)

TopazThunder said:


> Reminds me of something that happened to me several weeks ago. I had posted a picture on DeviantArt, a tattoo design of my Dark Topaz character. And I friend I've known in person for several years says this in a comment:
> 
> "Nice design, but you know now I have to call you a furry. "
> 
> ...



Well, if people have trouble with your art, simply explain the use of animal images in heraldry... you could also point them to sites dealing with the history of gargoyles as an art form, amongst other things.  Animals have long been the subject of art (and stories), long before "furry" existed.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BritFoxx (May 30, 2008)

Well to be honest. I haven't come across anybody in public or who isn't a good friend of mine who has seen me as a furry, and I've had to explain to my close friends what it means; I suppose in that sense I've been able to show the majority of the better side of the fandom to them.

If somebody is under the misconception that furry is about nothing but the pr0n, then they obviously don't have much scope, and haven't  progressed much past typing 'furry' into the google images search (which we all know is hardly the fairest of jusdges being a mere code).

I think if somebody ever tells me that furry is about nothing but the pr0n, I might have to give them a bit of a lecture. What I'd most definitely do is pose the question, "Are the disney movies pr0n?" -being just one example-

As for the question "err, you DO know what furry is right?"

I'd actually laugh. "I think I know a whole lot more than you do. Ask me that question when you have a better view."

I mean, I honestly don't care what they'd think of me, so I'd probably ride whatever wave they throw at me, it's all a good laugh for me in the end.


----------



## Jack (May 30, 2008)

It is irratating when other people try to tell you what furry is, and try to say they know more about it than you do when they are not even a part of it.


----------



## Ramma (May 30, 2008)

Jack said:


> It is irratating when other people try to tell you what furry is, and try to say they know more about it than you do when they are not even a part of it.


 Or even better when they have no idea what it is but insist that its wrong and "Evil".


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 30, 2008)

I don't get any of this stigma, mainly because I'm not really a furry. Up until now my only interaction with the furry subculture revolved around, ahem, porn. Which wouldn't help with this "stigma" if anyone knew, but they don't for obvious reasons. Eh, I'm male, got lots of testosterone in my blood; I'm not some sex-crazed pervert. Anyways, since joining this place, the diversity of the furry fandom is obvious to me.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (May 30, 2008)

like other ppl aready said:

if you dont say it, you dont have to explain it.

i've based my life around this philosophy so trust me it works


----------



## Slayn (May 30, 2008)

I hate the stigma, it is true that there is alot of porn by furries, but if you think about it there is about thousand times more porn for the more normal.  So you could say that this entire civilization is dependent on porn.

another thing is there is no real point to walk out in your fursuit unless you are planning to do something furry wise such as: meet with other furs, conventioning.

and if you want to tell somebody about how the furry fandom is not a fetish you can say it is a valuble art form and it is very true.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 30, 2008)

Furry, however, is not better than chocolate.


----------



## Nighthawk07 (May 30, 2008)

Slayn said:


> I hate the stigma, it is true that there is alot of porn by furries, but if you think about it there is about thousand times more porn for the more normal.  So you could say that this entire civilization is dependent on porn.
> 
> another thing is there is no real point to walk out in your fursuit unless you are planning to do something furry wise such as: meet with other furs, conventioning.
> 
> and if you want to tell somebody about how the furry fandom is not a fetish you can say it is a valuble art form and it is very true.



What  Slayn said is extremely truth, the porn, as an old phrase the latins says "El que busca ,encuentra", the one who searches ,finds.

And furries is just another groups such as darks, punks etc, well Furries are better than those, and also the art a furry create is awsome in many ways


----------



## ExTo (May 30, 2008)

I got away from the stigma so far, all with nobody knowing what a furry is and not being an extreme furry IRL myself (not interested in acting animalish or wearing a tail or whatnot, I do draw furry art in public but not even cute stuff, just the most basic things you can get - though I realize that on the net I'm probably among the top third of 'most furry' furries). I guess that's the upside of living in a place with no furries whatsoever, though I recently heard we're at least a half-dozen in the city, whereas I thought I was alone.

Likewise I don't think I'd get much bad things from it, at least not anymore. This place is tolerant to sexuality, so even someone who'd think furry is all pr0n would perhaps tend not to say a word. Plus, I know my friends are the kind who wouldn't bother me with it - the two who know don't, that's for sure, though one doesn't really know what a furry is at all it seems to me (actually since I told him "I'm bi and a furry" he hangs out with me _more_ than before, my guess is that he's glad I trust him enough to tell him those things). Finally, I'm past high school now, so my environment has been cleared of about 75% of the worst idiots - the remaining people probably would have the wits to make a real research before assuming anything... if only reading the Wikipedia article instead of googling "Furry" on images setting, as the Wiki article is under the watchful eye of so many furs and anti-furs that to all ends and extents there's a "balance of terror" kept over it and it's relatively trustworthy to someone who doesn't know anything of the fandom.


----------



## ADF (May 30, 2008)

What gets me is why Anime is judged under a completely different set of standards to furry.

Anime being a fandom shares many of its traits with furry; they have Anime cons, we have furcons, they have cosplayers, we have fursuits, they have anime art, we have furry art and so on. We have yiff and they have hentai, both display a wide range of fetishes surrounding a stigma subject (animals, under aged girls).

Yet the fur fandom is often criticised as being a public display of a fetish; while anime is not. Anime doesnâ€™t have any less display of sexual themes than furry if you look at the material, hell they invented tentical rape.

When I started being more open about my furry interests around friends furfag started getting thrown around a bit, but in a joking way we all laugh at. They all like anime yet I don't assume they are all secretly into Hentia, with a furry people automatically assume interest in yiff.


----------



## Lobo Roo (May 30, 2008)

Bite them. 

Actually, others have said what I think, so I don't see a point in repeating.

But really, bite them.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 30, 2008)

Only reason it furry has the "fetish" stereotype is because most people believe the first thing they hear about it, and that doesn't just apply to the furry fandom, i mean i know people who, if i said the sky was falling they'd run around telling everyone else it was, and personaly i think trolls are to blame for furry being seen as just a fetish


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (May 30, 2008)

'furry is when you dress up in some animal costume because youre weird faggot'

That is the EXACT response I got from somebody when I IM'd them saying 'Well, what do you think furry is?'

XD


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 30, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> 'furry is when you dress up in some animal costume because youre weird faggot'
> 
> That is the EXACT response I got from somebody when I IM'd them saying 'Well, what do you think furry is?'
> 
> XD



The more i hear people say that about furries the more i wanna punch ten buckets of sense into there pea brained minds.


----------



## RailRide (May 30, 2008)

ADF said:


> What gets me is why Anime is judged under a completely different set of standards to furry.
> 
> Anime being a fandom shares many of its traits with furry; they have Anime cons, we have furcons, they have cosplayers, we have fursuits, they have anime art, we have furry art and so on. We have yiff and they have hentai, both display a wide range of fetishes surrounding a stigma subject (animals, under aged girls).
> 
> ...



Probably because there is an entire industry dedicated to pumping out general-audience material, the largest market for which operates within a framework constrained by broadcast standards. It's difficult to consume anime or manga without encountering corporate-controlled product somewhere in the chain 

Furry doesn't have that--it's whatever the individual (mostly hobbyist) artists feel like cranking out, and neither they nor the primary avenue for distributing furry IP (i.e., the Internet) is limited by broadcast, corporate or other regulatory boundaries, much less any capacity to present a unified image.

---PCJ


----------



## Bambi (May 30, 2008)

> Attention people, if you're walking around anywhere but a con in a fursuit, then you fully deserve the negative treatment you get.



Personally, I don't believe anyone deserves negative attention; but thats just IMHO.
(Dun worry Rilvor, I'm not taking a shot at you.)

As for the Furry Stigma?

Combat it with being who you are. I've never had any bad experiences with anyone, furry or otherwise, because I'm not on a mission to mention it or force it down people's throats. However, it has come up on a few occassions. Yet, what I've done as an individual doesn't seem to irk bad input from people that are otherwise unknowing or just plain ignorant.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 30, 2008)

This kind of thing won't help.


----------



## Nightingalle (May 30, 2008)

Entlassen said:


> I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.
> 
> I mean, wut.



Really?  So you think that being 'furry' is something you're born with?  

 I think that's insane.  Did I interpret you wrong..?


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (May 30, 2008)

I don't remember saying "Hmm, I_ think _I'll become a furry".


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (May 30, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> 'furry is when you dress up in some animal costume because youre weird faggot'
> 
> XD



LOL, i thought pretty much that for the longest time.


----------



## ExTo (May 30, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Really?  So you think that being 'furry' is something you're born with?
> 
> I think that's insane.  Did I interpret you wrong..?



See it that way :

Like EVERY aspect of our personality, it is dictated by both genetics and environment, though in this case it's probably more the latter. We do have some control over our environment, so we have to take a part of the "blame" (yeah right) for being furry, but no one out there woke up one day and decided "Today, I'll feel sexual attraction for an anthro tiger".

So furriness is not a choice, but we are partially responsible for it.


----------



## Istanbul (May 30, 2008)

Well, the answer is easy. Just educate every man, woman, and child in the world (after causing them to develop an open mind).

...what? You can't do that? Guess you're going to have to get used to it, then.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 30, 2008)

ExTo said:


> See it that way :
> 
> Like EVERY aspect of our personality, it is dictated by both genetics and environment, though in this case it's probably more the latter. We do have some control over our environment, so we have to take a part of the "blame" (yeah right) for being furry, but no one out there woke up one day and decided "Today, I'll feel sexual attraction for an anthro tiger".
> 
> So furriness is not a choice, but we are partially responsible for it.



Interesting view, makes sense to me also, i have to admit, but when i hit my early teens i used to wonder what some furry cartoon characters would look like naked o.o.


----------



## Sankuri (May 31, 2008)

What furry is is different to everyone. What it is to me is most likely different from what it is to many other people.

There's usually at least one lifestyle associated with most fandoms like this, and that lifestyle is what most people who don't know that much about a fandom will usually notice first, because it's, honestly, the most noticeable thing about a fandom. Unfortunately said lifestyle is then used to define the _entire_ fandom, and colours even those who do not participate in that particular lifestyle, yet still associates themselves with the fandom. I think it's because people believe too much too easily without actually thinking about it too much.

Just like people used to spout that 'Sailor Moon is porn in Japan!' when it's just fan doujinshi they found on the internet (or heard someone found on the internet, usually third and fourth-hand), people will go on about furry being perverted because all they hear/see about in relation to the fandom is fursuits, plushaphilia, and adult art, while ignoring the obvious things like Disney movies, cute children's books, and old 80s cartoons.

If people who aren't knowledgeable about the fandom want to ignore this, then it's their own close-mindedness that's hurting them, not you. Just ignore it and don't bring it up unless it's brought up for you.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 31, 2008)

What bugs me is how people seem to think furies are basement dwellers who have no life. How do they know what we do away from the computer anyway?, are they Psychic or something?. To me, most people who go with the "stigma" of the furry fandom do not know, or do not wan't to know the actual facts, Ive tried to do it before, i would of had more luck getting blood from a stone.


----------



## Axelfox (May 31, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What bugs me is how people seem to think furies are basement dwellers who have no life. How do they know what we do away from the computer anyway?, are they Psychic or something?. To me, most people who go with the "stigma" of the furry fandom do not know, or do not wan't to know the actual facts, Ive tried to do it before, i would of had more luck getting blood from a stone.



Well i think it will get popular over time,because at one time Dungeons and Dragons and Heavy Metal had negative stereotypes, but now Heavy Metal is everywhere.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orrgV_piHPA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nZ4PTiL1RDs&feature=related

Because that video was from the early 80's and back then,there were a lot of negative stereotypes of those who listen to rawk music,versus now.

I also remember that during the 80's that computers were considered uncool,versus now which computers are considered cool.

So i think over time the Furry Fandom will become accepted.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 31, 2008)

ExTo said:


> So furriness is not a choice, but we are partially responsible for it.



You're wrong. Furriness is a choice, just like being a homosexual. 

Kidding. *Prepares for shit-show*


----------



## Axelfox (May 31, 2008)

edited


----------



## Kimmerset (May 31, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> According to this http://www.apa.org/topics/sorientation.html  being gay is not a choice,because in 36 states in this country a person can be denied a job for being GLBT.



Sorry, I was just kidding because I really don't care.  I believe it's both a predisposition -and- a choice.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (May 31, 2008)

Does what other people think really matter?, should what other people think bother us?, personally i say no, i like what i like, i like who i like, i do what i like (unless it is against the law of course) and don't care what others think of me, i am my own person and don't see why the furry "stigma" should affect us, we all like furry, that is why we are on this forum, i am sure we all like our debates/discussions etc with each other, so does what other people say about us matter when WE know it is not true? o.o


----------



## shadowedskunk (Jun 2, 2008)

i think its kinda funny, word got out im a "furry" or "anthro" and all of a sudden im a faggot LOL no offence to anyone tho, beside the fact i been with my girl for about 4 years now, people are blind to logic and "furry" in the eyes of others will always be "furry" = animal humping fag, its sad but its true.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 2, 2008)

shadowedskunk said:


> i think its kinda funny, word got out im a "furry" or "anthro" and all of a sudden im a faggot LOL no offence to anyone tho, beside the fact i been with my girl for about 4 years now, people are blind to logic and "furry" in the eyes of others will always be "furry" = animal humping fag, its sad but its true.


People think that furry either makes you gay or makes you fuck dogs.

It's the logic of the stupid people.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 2, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well i think it will get popular over time,because at one time Dungeons and Dragons and Heavy Metal had negative stereotypes, but now Heavy Metal is everywhere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orrgV_piHPA
> 
> ...





Yea, that will probably happen... but who knows how long. 

Oh well. 

We must... "CONFURT" people!

(ooooh GOD that hurt to type...)


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (Jun 2, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> Yea, that will probably happen... but who knows how long.
> 
> Oh well.
> 
> ...



lol well it hurt to read too.

If some thinks you fuck dogs because you are a furry just say "No thats called bestiality, I'm not in to that."


----------



## AuraTwilight (Jun 4, 2008)

I'm fortunate enough to live in an area where people don't know what "furry" is, except for my siblings, and they really only hate the furries that DO fit the stereotype, such as the 1%ers that literally fuck animals or plushies and stuff.

The internet is really as bad as it gets, and you can ignore people, there.


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 4, 2008)

The thing I don't understand is why we get pestered about things. So we like looking at anthromorphic animals having sex every once in a while...do we, instead of masturbating, have sex with our dog? I'm pretty sure most of us don't (well, I hope not anyway). Honestly, I'm really not all that into the yiff side of the fandom, yeah, I look at it every once in a while, but so what?...Is it really all that different from most normal porn anyway? So there's some fur, ears and a tail involved...still looks like the same parts to me, the same human anatomy. Not to mention... why do WE get so much crap when there are MUCH weirder fetishes out there? I mean, come on, have you SEEN some of the Japanese hentai out there? Some weeeeeird creepy stuff. To each their own though...if someone accuses furry as a sexual fetish, just say to them, "Well, maybe you have a human porn fetish." Also, I can guarantee that more people going to an anime convention are looking for sex than at a furry convention (scantily clad female cosplayers seem much more likely targets than fully covered fursuited gals...especially when you cant always tell the gender of the suiter).


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 4, 2008)

I just wanted to say that "the furry stigma" sounds like some sort of bad eye condition.


----------



## Takun (Jun 4, 2008)

Stigma's stay.  Atheists were rated the least trusted out of all "beliefs" in a college survey.  Even under Muslims.  The survey was done right after 9/11.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Stigma's stay.  Atheists were rated the least trusted out of all "beliefs" in a college survey.  Even under Muslims.  The survey was done right after 9/11.



I did some reading, and just recently, Scientologists overtook us. There are people more hated than us!  *weasel war dance*


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Stigma's stay.  Atheists were rated the least trusted out of all "beliefs" in a college survey.  Even under Muslims.  The survey was done right after 9/11.


Damn Those Atheists To HELL! >_>

There are plenty of stigmas. It just so happens that furry is one of them.


----------



## Wait Wait (Jun 4, 2008)

i really want to know what all the people in my grade think of furries

it'd be interesting


----------



## FourLetterWord (Jun 4, 2008)

[ .] furries dont like scrutiny
[X] furries are angry when people dont know what furries are
[X] lol


----------



## Oni (Jun 4, 2008)

RouShu_wolf said:


> The thing I don't understand is why we get pestered about things. So we like looking at anthromorphic animals having sex every once in a while...do we, instead of masturbating, have sex with our dog? I'm pretty sure most of us don't (well, I hope not anyway). Honestly, I'm really not all that into the yiff side of the fandom, yeah, I look at it every once in a while, but so what?...Is it really all that different from most normal porn anyway? So there's some fur, ears and a tail involved...still looks like the same parts to me, the same human anatomy. Not to mention... why do WE get so much crap when there are MUCH weirder fetishes out there? I mean, come on, have you SEEN some of the Japanese hentai out there? Some weeeeeird creepy stuff. To each their own though...if someone accuses furry as a sexual fetish, just say to them, "Well, maybe you have a human porn fetish." Also, I can guarantee that more people going to an anime convention are looking for sex than at a furry convention (scantily clad female cosplayers seem much more likely targets than fully covered fursuited gals...especially when you cant always tell the gender of the suiter).


Female fursuiters?  Enjoy! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnezldGu7JU


----------



## ExTo (Jun 4, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Stigma's stay.  Atheists were rated the least trusted out of all "beliefs" in a college survey.  Even under Muslims.  The survey was done right after 9/11.



See now that bothers me, because when people hate furries I think "Well eh... they have some reason, they just disregard the whole picture is all". All and all I don't hold it against people much, except maybe if they just keep going after being slapped in the face with hard facts.

But hating atheists and our "beliefs" (HAHDHADHHHHS YEAH RIGHT)? What the Hell? Seriously, why, just, why? What's the reason? What the Hell is the goddamn reason? I have NEVER heard any proper reason, EVER. The ONLY thing I've heard is "they have no moral sense", @*#(@%$(@$ WHAT IS THAT OPINION ANYWAY? Do I even need to point out the massive amount of gaping holes and obvious flaws?

It's just beyond my understanding. I can understand when a small dislikeable thing gets blown out of proportion... I hardly mind, it happens all the time. But damn, why hate a group because of a MADE-UP reason? Again I wouldn't mind if only like 5% of the population thought that, but we're talking of a majority here... well fortunately not here in Canada, but you get the point. That's just sad.



nameless_ermine said:


> I did some reading, and just recently, Scientologists overtook us. There are people more hated than us!  *weasel war dance*



Honestly I'd be more interested to know the progress of all religions/lack of religions in public opinion. I fear there might be a downwards trend since September 11...



TheGreatCrusader said:


> Damn Those Atheists To HELL! >_>
> 
> There are plenty of stigmas. It just so happens that furry is one of them.



You know, sometimes I hear about what black people and jews went through and I'm like "Wow, I sure am glad I'm not born 50 years earlier, people seemed really intolerant back then".

Other times I think about how atheists are distrusted, gay/bi people still hated (though fortunately far less than before), and completely harmless sexual fantasies seen as the worse of perversions and a threat to the fabric of society itself, and I think... "Wow, we really are still unbelievably retarded, and in 100 years we'll be looking back on 2008 thinking it must have had been unbearable to live in such a chauvinistic society".









I'll be honest here, I have a hard time trusting anyone religious. Not because I disrespect their beliefs, not because I think they're living an illusion, none of that crap... just because I'm always afraid that, one day, I'll fall on one of those groups of fundamentalists and will get loads of trouble for it. Truly guys, I am damn glad I am born where I'm born.


----------



## Chao-Cub (Jun 4, 2008)

Well, truthfully, I'm glad I live in an area where the term, 'furry' is not known very well at all. Heck, some think my doodles are based off Pokemon, Naruto, or some other anime like that. :/ While, yes, it's annoying sometimes, I just try to politely explain my work is mostly original and the critters I draw are kinda half human-ish and half animal. I rather hardly anyone know the term, 'furry' or 'anthro' than live in an area where I would be labeled as a fur fag XP


----------



## ADF (Jun 4, 2008)

ExTo said:


> I'll be honest here, I have a hard time trusting anyone religious. Not because I disrespect their beliefs, not because I think they're living an illusion, none of that crap... just because I'm always afraid that, one day, I'll fall on one of those groups of fundamentalists and will get loads of trouble for it. Truly guys, I am damn glad I am born where I'm born.


This documentary will scare the crap out of Americans, hell I watched it on TV a few days ago and it disturbed the hell out of me.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Jun 4, 2008)

ADF said:


> This documentary will scare the crap out of Americans, hell I watched it on TV a few days ago and it disturbed the hell out of me.


Heh, I saw that on A&E a few weeks ago and I haven't been the same since. I look at bible thumping Christians (Born again Christianity as a whole) much differently.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 4, 2008)

ADF said:


> This documentary will scare the crap out of Americans, hell I watched it on TV a few days ago and it disturbed the hell out of me.



I heard about that thing... kids ended up speaking in tongues at some point I think?

Let it be said.

These Biblical Christians are monsters and, if God exists and follows his own damn words as he first intended them, they're all going to Hell for this. They'll get to join up with most of us, eh.


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 4, 2008)

Well i believe if Jesus ever returned he would probably cry, because he said "judge not, lest yourself be judged" yet people never follow that.

Because on a Christian conservative board which i will not name i was blasted for being a Furry.

Because aren't they supposed to judge not?


----------



## ADF (Jun 4, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Heh, I saw that on A&E a few weeks ago and I haven't been the same since. I look at bible thumping Christians (Born again Christianity as a whole) much differently.


The really scary part isn't that they are so fanatical; it is that they are successfully working themselves into positions of power, the type that can bring their world view.

Hell they made one of these fanatics the supreme judge already if I recall right.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Jun 4, 2008)

ADF said:


> This documentary will scare the crap out of Americans, hell I watched it on TV a few days ago and it disturbed the hell out of me.



Some people are confident that this kind of attitude will be slowly abandoned in favor of rationality and free thought as humanity progresses. I'm not as optimistic. Personally, I think it's a race between us and them...



ExTo said:


> I heard about that thing... kids ended up speaking in tongues at some point I think?
> 
> Let it be said.
> 
> These Biblical Christians are monsters and, if God exists and follows his own damn words as he first intended them, they're all going to Hell for this. They'll get to join up with most of us, eh.



Hey, if there is a heaven and a hell, the party's gonna be downstairs. That's where all the intelligent conversation is going to happen 



ADF said:


> The really scary part isn't that they are so fanatical; it is that they are successfully working themselves into positions of power, the type that can bring their world view.
> 
> Hell they made one of these fanatics the supreme judge already if I recall right.



Pretty much. Also, whatever happened to my separation of church and state???


----------



## Axelfox (Jun 4, 2008)

ADF said:


> The really scary part isn't that they are so fanatical; it is that they are successfully working themselves into positions of power, the type that can bring their world view.
> 
> Hell they made one of these fanatics the supreme judge already if I recall right.



Well you should know that not all Christians are like that,Because there are some, what i call progressive Christians who want Women to become priests and allow equal marriage.

This is one of those progressive churches.

http://www.mccchurch.org/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home


----------



## ADF (Jun 4, 2008)

It only took a handful of people to cause Sept 11th, a handful to cause the 7-11 bombings, not representing their religion doesn't make them less of a threat.

These people have declared war on their own country to progress their ideal America, whether that war will remain in the political arena or turn into something more sinister has yet to be seen.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 4, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well you should know that not all Christians are like that,Because there are some, what i call progressive Christians who want Women to become priests and allow equal marriage.
> 
> This is one of those progressive churches.
> 
> http://www.mccchurch.org/AM/Template.cfm?Section=Home



Around here we had some priests around here send a petition to the pope for allowing women and homosexuals as priests, along with officially celebrating gay weddings, a few years back. The most amazing thing is that our cardinal didn't even say a word against it, he basically just said "Well I wouldn't have done that myself". I think that's just a cryptic way of saying "I approve and wouldn't have had the guts myself, congratulations".


----------



## Nastynate (Jun 4, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What bugs me is how people seem to think furies are basement dwellers who have no life. How do they know what we do away from the computer anyway?, are they Psychic or something?. To me, most people who go with the "stigma" of the furry fandom do not know, or do not wan't to know the actual facts, Ive tried to do it before, i would of had more luck getting blood from a stone.


 
Star trek cons, civil war reenactments, star wars cons, comic book cons, cosplay, and LARP.  But furries omg lol wtf those people are nuts.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 5, 2008)

Nastynate said:


> civil war reenactments



Oh wow, BURN, society, BURN.


----------



## Kitsu-Kun (Jun 5, 2008)

My friends know I'm a furry, they pick at me for it sometimes, but only in fun. I only have one friend who is a furry like me, and we agree that its not a fetish. We think that its just like any other style of art, just animals. I mean come on, anyone who likes Micky Mouse or Bugs Bunny would be considered a furry, cause all of our most famous cartoons are of an anthropomorphic nature.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Jun 5, 2008)

Nastynate said:


> Star trek cons, civil war reenactments, star wars cons, comic book cons, cosplay, and LARP.  But furries omg lol wtf those people are nuts.




LARPERS! Man, those larpers are pretty insane. I gotta give em some respect tho. I mean, massive calculated rpg in real life? With costumes and weapons? That's just insane. 

oh dont forget about the animecons, and that fanbase. I dunno about you guys, but I've never heard of a half naked girl at a furry con. However at anime cons, they are in great abundance. doesn't this say something in itself?


----------



## crazian (Jun 8, 2008)

For some people here in the south, if you're not a faithful Christian
screw them, I think one day or another this will become better, Puritan was all America accepts, and now we have lots of different groups fighting for things like gay rights and stuff, I'm sure those who refuse us will eventually have to give in.

People kill others who oppose that Earth is center of the earth once before...


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 8, 2008)

Luckily I don't really have to deal with anything about being a fur irl. One of my friends admitted to being a furry and explained to the possy what it is so they didn't get the wrong idea, then another admitted, and then me. So yeah.. I think they know, but they don't really care. One thing that does bother me irl is Vix, who likes to shout "YIFF!" at the top of her lungs in public, just to see who turns around. Like seriously.. shut up!

But if you wanna get rid of the stigma, don't mention it. It's not like it's of huge significance and everybody needs to know you're a fur. If you happen to wear a tail or something and people ask why, you can explain a bit about furry and escape the stigma. If that person does research and finds "Yiff in hell fur fag!" pages, just tell them it's a bunch of bored idiots who don't actually know what furry is. Sure, explain that a SMALL bit of what they say is true, some people (very few) do what the trolls say furries do, but they're just a small percentage of the fandom, if that.

Just do that, and I almost guarantee you that anybody who's not an idiot will take your word for it.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 8, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I'm sick of having to explain to people what furry is.
> I mean, really. It's just gotten to the point where they say, "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."
> and I just shake my head and say, "No, you're wrong. but I don't feel the urge to explain myself to the likes of you."
> 
> ...


+6,000,000,000 no youre just like us, Furry


----------



## Hexadecimal (Jun 8, 2008)

Furry is what you make it to be, sometimes it's just not worth it to tell people what you think it means (or should mean, for that matter) I personally have trouble describing what furry is because I have no single definition I believe that furry is restrained to.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jun 12, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I'm sick of having to explain to people what furry is.
> I mean, really. It's just gotten to the point where they say, "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."
> and I just shake my head and say, "No, you're wrong. but I don't feel the urge to explain myself to the likes of you."
> 
> ...



 I know how you feel, it will only take my family some time to do research about the fandom and most likely they will find the wrong info then I be getting my ear ring out with smut like " YOUR GOING TO GET RAPED IF YOU CONTINUE YOUR FANDOM " or " There will be 40 year old guys coming over in groups to meet you just so you can drop the soap " and I will be like " ..................... " INSULT CUSS WORD HERE AT x 100000 volume !"


----------



## joshstory (Jun 12, 2008)

So, do you think is is worth the time, effort, money, and paper to have a company print off pamphlets for everyone here, to hand out to anyone, explaining 'furry'

Do ya see where I am going with this?


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Jun 14, 2008)

joshstory said:


> So, do you think is is worth the time, effort, money, and paper to have a company print off pamphlets for everyone here, to hand out to anyone, explaining 'furry'
> 
> Do ya see where I am going with this?



I say just point them to the wikifur article


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 14, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> The best and worst experience so far talking about being a furry to someone
> 
> them:
> "Your a furry?"
> ...



Yup. That's what happened with the first person I told (well, actually their reply was "Yeah, I guessed. So, you're a furfag. Whatever, lol."), looking to tell the second. Waiting for opportunity. Interesting circumstances though, considering our earlier encounters. Long story, and probably TMI.

*EDIT*


WOLFIE DA FOX said:


> I say just point them to the wikifur article



No. That's not accurate for all of us. There are differing 'degrees' of furriness, same as different degrees of bisexuality.


----------



## wolfie! (Jul 1, 2008)

It's partly why we're doing the documentary, people have silly ideas because they're listening to people who are "experts" but only know a smattering of the story.

I like how they think yiffing is bad when it only means having sex in furry...
don't those people want sex then?

I have already said in the film that furry is "a person who describes themselves as an animal" and that's what people want to hear.
The trouble with articles on furry which I've seen online, including wiki, is that people seem to feel the need to write a novella on
what furry is... with the result that people can't be bothered reading and skip over it.

Small steps and soundbites is what the public need.

Wolfie!


----------



## ExTo (Jul 1, 2008)

wolfie! said:


> I have already said in the film that furry is "a person who describes themselves as an animal"



Which is simply untrue

I'd rather get a stupidly long article and idiots going TL;DR (anyway idiots are and forever will be idiots, and as such you can already forget changing their first impression, if only because they'd simply never admit to having ever been wrong) than a documentary with vague, sensationalistic claims that hardly describe the actual truth, please.


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm sure it's be easier to understand if anyone here tried to recall the definition of "Punk" (or "Hippy", or "Agnostic", or...) and then compare it to the academic one.


----------



## Telnac (Jul 1, 2008)

I can't say I care for it.  People assume being a furry = yiffing in fursuits.  Yeah, there's fetish element for me, but certainly not fursuits!  I like furry art, much of which I find quite erotic (the clean stuff more so than the yiffy stuff!)  I particularly like dragons, and would love to have one.  But until I can build myself a fur-droid (it'd have to be intelligent... which means it probably won't happen for several decades at least), it's all a harmless fantasy for me.  Would I yiff a human acting out their fursona?  No.  If I'm going to do the deed with a human, I wouldn't want to be with a human pretending to be anything other than a human.  Not my style.


----------



## hillbilly guy (Jul 1, 2008)

just dont wory about it you dont realy have to explain anything to any one less your a teacher if someone is going to pick at it i ignore them some peaple think that makes me rude but i dont do it in a rude way i just do think i have to explain my actions cause most of the time i just do and dont think about  it


----------



## RailRide (Jul 3, 2008)

wolfie! said:


> It's partly why we're doing the documentary, *people have silly ideas because they're listening to people who are "experts" but only know a smattering of the story.*...
> 
> <snip>
> 
> ...



(emphasis mine)
Then there's no point in making this documentary, as it's making the same point as the rest of the sensationalistic media:

"Furries are mental/sexual deviants (*and nothing else*)"

And you wonder why so many within the fandom do not want to identify themselves with it?

---PCJ


----------



## Khim (Jul 3, 2008)

Just tell them if they want to know, they better check wikipedia and keep going =)


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 3, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I'm sick of having to explain to people what furry is.
> I mean, really. It's just gotten to the point where they say, "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."
> and I just shake my head and say, "No, you're wrong. but I don't feel the urge to explain myself to the likes of you."
> 
> ...



Didn't read anyone's post, but I just need one sentance;


"People see what they want to see, no matter how much you tell them otherwise. Even if you bring proof, that sometimes doesn't suffice to break belief"


You could always show them the Yerf archives if they weren't down.


----------



## Mavu-chan (Jul 8, 2008)

I kinda wanna force my roomate to make an account here, just so she can read threads like these. >:


----------



## Kanic (Jul 9, 2008)

I agree with you it is kind of annoying trying to tell people that furry isn't entirely about the fetish side of it. But unfortunately that stigma won't go away, the media already blew it up (MTV's Sex2k, CSI episode) so yea they pretty much screwed us over


----------



## robotechtiger (Jul 9, 2008)

I've watched shows on several different fetishes, and it's always the same thing: someone into the fetish is standing before the camera, decked out in their fetish gear, trying to explain/defend/vindicate what it is they're doing and why it's not so bad.

Ok, pardon me, Mr. 'I weigh 400 pounds, dress in latex, and whip my 19 year old boyfriend silly with a cat-o-nine-tails,' but your explanation of BDSM is going to make me more interested, savvy?

Ok, sure, there's a sitgma to every fetish, including furry.  However, it's only a stigma to those mundies out there who don't get it.  And sadly, if you don't get it, you never will.

There has to be more than just a passing interest on the part of the mundie in order for ANY fur to make their explanations really hit home.  Otherwise, we're just wasting our valuable time trying to enlighten someone who should just stay in the dark.


----------



## Gobby (Jul 9, 2008)

People usually don't take interests in things that don't concern them.  That most people are unaware or ignorant to what a furry is doesn't suprise me in the least.  A similar thing happens with people who like extreme metal vs. people who don't.

"So, liek, do you really worship satan?"
"..."

Unless someone else brings it up and seems genuinely interested in knowing what a furry is from the fanbase's perspective, I wouldn't waste the breath trying to explain.


----------



## Culebra Kai (Jul 9, 2008)

I doubt the stigma will fully go away. However, it will become more accepted over time, just like most other groups. I also think one of the problems is that many furries are too thin-skinned when it comes to the shots taken by the fandom by non-furs. A prime example is the Encyclopedia Dramatica article that many furs love to cite as "fursecution". If you look at the site, most articles on there take shots at their subjects. If more furs could laugh at themselves, so to speak, the problem wouldn't be as bad. 

As far as the people that have a problem with the fandom, more power to 'em. _Nothing_ is ever accepted by everyone.

The easiest way to stop the hate toward the fandom is to tell anyone that asks about the whole thing, yiff and all. Most will find it odd, but to be honest, being a furry is odd. That's part of what makes the fandom so great!


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 9, 2008)

This also ruins this for people who want to get married because they share the same goals in art and fursuit. Because when people see a male and female in the suit they will say " ( GUESS ) "


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

If you refuse to see that a large number of people in your fandom are here just for the porn, then you're as bad as the ones just here for porn.

The furry fandom is mainly porn, with only a small percentage of people here for the art and non-sexual roleplays. If you think you're part of that small percentage, you're likely not.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 9, 2008)

That_Emo_Guy said:


> If you refuse to see that a large number of people in your fandom are here just for the porn, then you're as bad as the ones just here for porn.
> 
> The furry fandom is mainly porn, with only a small percentage of people here for the art and non-sexual roleplays. If you think you're part of that small percentage, you're likely not.


 Well I saw a poll video from wolfeedarkfang and it states  that not a large part of the furry fandom is not into the sexual part of it even though there are people who get turn on by nude female furrys it still doesn't me we like to F*ck animals like some trolls make us out to be .


----------



## That_Emo_Guy (Jul 9, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> Well I saw a poll video from wolfeedarkfang and it states  that not a large part of the furry fandom is not into the sexual part of it even though there are people who get turn on by nude female furrys it still doesn't me we like to F*ck animals like some trolls make us out to be .



What you seem to forget, is that a load of furries probably say, "Oh my God fuck you I'm not into furry porn gtfo." Then they secretly go and whack off to it. A poll can never be that accurate.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 9, 2008)

That_Emo_Guy said:


> What you seem to forget, is that a load of furries probably say, "Oh my God fuck you I'm not into furry porn gtfo." Then they secretly go and whack off to it. A poll can never be that accurate.


 Yes I thought that when I saw the video.


----------



## Victoria Viper (Jul 12, 2008)

Actually, furry is mostly a porn thing for me, but I still take it seriously (as in, I'm serious about honing my skills as a smut artist and for providing for my audience). Kinda' irks me a little that folks here are sick of being generalized and persecuted, yet they're sorta' doing the same thing to the furry fetishists by saying they're ruining the fandom for them.

You don't want to be pointed at and decried for your furry tastes. Why do it to the fur fetishists? We're just amusing ourselves with anthro stuff, as you are, just in a different manner. ^_^;


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 12, 2008)

Culebra Kai said:


> I doubt the stigma will fully go away. However, it will become more accepted over time, just like most other groups. I also think one of the problems is that many furries are too thin-skinned when it comes to the shots taken by the fandom by non-furs. A prime example is the Encyclopedia Dramatica article that many furs love to cite as "fursecution". If you look at the site, most articles on there take shots at their subjects. If more furs could laugh at themselves, so to speak, the problem wouldn't be as bad.
> 
> As far as the people that have a problem with the fandom, more power to 'em. _Nothing_ is ever accepted by everyone.
> 
> The easiest way to stop the hate toward the fandom is to tell anyone that asks about the whole thing, yiff and all. Most will find it odd, but to be honest, being a furry is odd. That's part of what makes the fandom so great!



in highschool i got teasted for liking fantasy and well geeze what are the big box office hits these days? Narnia, golden compass, LOTR, harry potter.

i have run into many anti-otakus over the years... but eventually anime was no longer a commic book store only item and could be found anywhere and now anime is a million dollar market.

furry will have its day.

as for being thin skinned and needing to laught at yourself, i have not seen all the negative media coverage (and don't want to) but i find that CSI episode funny and i saw it long before i knew of the furry stigma and before i had really delt deep into what the hell furry ment and well it did not "shock" me at all and if anything my only remark was "well i know i need to stay away from anyone who mentions 'yiff' or 'furpile'...."

plus i wonder how much of the negative coverage is staged, i mean its far to easy to rent some costumes and pretend to be furries having a furpile and air it on TV....i mean i was part of a freebie newspaper article on furries (meh it was a half decent article not bad but did not do much to salvage the reputation either) when the photographer came over to snap a few shots of me in my costume he told me they had staged a furry party with a bunch of "zoot suits" they got from a local costume place....i was like "W...T...F!" i knew it would be bad and it was >__< a bunch of ugly baggy costumes at a hula party playing limbo.....including a crappy curious george rip off, a mouse that looked like an elephant with no trunk, an easter bunny and a pink panther in need of a face lift and lypo and a bright yellow fricken rubber chicken suit *pukes
it pissed me off as the costumes were crap, were not even fursuits and they were not even furries they were the staff members of the photo studio D:


----------



## sablelieger (Jul 12, 2008)

Opinions are like @$$#O73$; everybody has at least one... Who cares what some ignorant idiot thinks about it?

Anyways, that's just my 2 cents on the subject.


----------



## Thohi Torok (Jul 12, 2008)

As far as stigmas go, yes - it's there, and we can't ever beat it. We can only try to educate the few willing to be educated. The narrowminded individuals who stick to the tabloidial information gathered from MTV, Vanity Fair and C:S:I, will keep believing what they want to believe.

Is furry all about porn? No.. No more than being human is all about porn. Porn is a big industry, no matter what you are. Try telling people (at least over here) that you're going on a vacation to Thailand, and see if you can convince them it's not a sex-vacation.

To me, furry is - just the way I am. I'm very open and forthcoming about it, in no way imaginable "in the closet". Everyone in my life knows; my mother, my sisters, my friends, my boss, my co-workers.. Everyone. Not everyone understands. I explain some things, others I don't get into unless asked.

I'm furry, and I'm proud of it. That's not to say I'm proud of everything furry. Behind it all, I'm also human - and that's not to say I'm proud of everything human..

Bottom line, furry fandom has as many faults as any other fandom. But we're here none-the-less, and we're here for a reason. For some the reason is "yiff". For others, it's something more. Is one better than the other? I don't know.. That's an individual assessment, I would think..

Rant over, now go to bed..


----------



## TerranceJones (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm so glad that I live in Kansas, where most of the people's opinion is "I love your hat!" But seriously, all we can do is continue our lives, and hope that there's an open ear willing to listen. Regardless, I am proud to be an emissary to my people, whether they are Potawatomi, or Furry.


----------



## Merion (Jul 12, 2008)

EEk, I think I'm lucky. 
I mean, it seems that none of my fiends nor classmates has ever heard of Furry! And it's kinda safer for me that way. No stereotypes or whatever.

BTW, lol, I can imagine some of my devoted-Christian-classmates trying to destroy me with their Christian inquisition. No, really. I'm sure they would call me heretic and hate me if they knew that I'm a 'furfag'. XD Lame, but true.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 12, 2008)

Nobody knows, no need to explain.


----------



## Nargle (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm kind of confused as to why people freak out about yiff, both furries and non-furries. No, I'm not into furry porn, as humans suit me just fine. But why must people be like "Eww, cartoon animals doing it? GROSS!" Sex is a huge part of being human. And.. it's not a bad thing. Everybody's got their outragious fantasies, and if yours involves furries, then that's your business. There's been worse! We're people, we've been endowed with amazing imagionations! And we're gonna use them! We aren't animals with set mating cycles and a mindset of "Let's get our business done and get out of here."

I just don't think people should be pushing their sexual fantasies onto people who are made uncomfortable by them. I'm sure it's not furries who like yiff that's given the fandom a bad name, it's the people who flaunt it and freak out everyone who's not used to it. But that's unavoidable. Like Beastcub said, even non-furries are going to flaunt it. It's a nice shock factor, get's people upset and stuff, makes them want to see shows like CSI and stuff, because they're curious about how sick the world can get. Sooner or later, though, it will lose its novelty and people will get sick of it and move on to something else. People used to get freaked out about homosexuals having sex, and before that, non-married couples!! =3


----------



## pheonix (Jul 12, 2008)

I enjoy just about every aspect of being a furry the only thing I don't do is draw art as I'm a terrible artist but a fairly good writer. Eventually I'll start making story's but until then I'll enjoy the art whether it be porn or not because thats me. I could care less about others negative opinions. their just opinions they don't hurt us unless you let them. their will always be a group of people around shitting on your wants and beliefs It's unavoidable. Furry has a deferent meaning for just about everyone so other furries might shit on other furry things to it's just deference of opinions clashing.


----------



## feilen (Jul 13, 2008)

feilen said:


> I think I'll use my massive DTP skills and make a foldable brochure that's free use for anyone...
> That might save you time of standing there and explaining it...



DANG IT! 

Sorry, I made it, then my computer crashed, and I have to reinstall indesign...

But I will have it soon, hopefully...

I might have to copy some stuff off of wikifur and cite it, might be simpler


----------



## MattDragon (Sep 7, 2008)

Well make it simple, if they ask, say, "So? What are you doing to do about it?" Its not like they have the power to changed you away, or anything!  And if they go about its all about sex, sex, sex, say "Doesn't life have sex in it too? It comes with the territory."


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 7, 2008)

Just tell them you are not into that sex stuff?


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 7, 2008)

Or, you can tell them that they can fuck themselves and that they should get that anal-fisting fetish checked out.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> I've never seen any evidence that it's anything but a fetish.



DAMN IT, YOU FALL FOR THESe fucking stereotypes, if it's based only on porn, then basically the way I see it, you really do belong in the freaking CSI and CSI NY episodes.


----------



## devils (Sep 7, 2008)

renaissancefan98 said:


> Well i think it will get popular over time,because at one time Dungeons and Dragons and Heavy Metal had negative stereotypes, but now Heavy Metal is everywhere.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=orrgV_piHPA
> 
> ...



oh god that video pissed me off, i hate how people always generalize metal with satan and death. its the same way with the fandom, i fucking hate it when people generalize, if you don't know the whole story, then don't say anything about it, thats what i think. just because you saw some picture or read somewhere that all the furry fandom is about is sex, doesn't mean its true. i really hate people sometimes.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 7, 2008)

KoiFishSushi said:


> Really?  So you think that being 'furry' is something you're born with?
> 
> I think that's insane.  Did I interpret you wrong..?



hey, I;ve always been a furry, whether or not I knew it. go into a few of the other threads =D


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 7, 2008)

Meh...I'm an asexual. So when people accuse the fandom of being based around porn, I sort of point out....that if it was based around porn mostly or only I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself because as an asexual I don't like porn...it has no purpose to me.

Anyway...here is a good way to put it. Think of a box. Think of a box with a line right down the middle dividing the one box into two boxes. The right side of the box, represents the Non-fetish, non-porn, PG to PG-13 rated side of the fandom. The left box represents the Fetish, pornographic, M/Adult rated side of the fandom.

Now, a furrie can place themselves in only one spot in that box...one spot of three choices. They can have both feet firmly in the right side, because they only associate with the PG/PG-13 related parts of the fandom. They can have both feet strictly in the M/Adult side because they only engage in those aspects.....and then, there is the last option. A fur can have one foot in one side, and one foot in the other, placing themselves on the dividing line. Thus the engage in all aspects of the fandom.

Use that as a way to explain things to people. Basically...yes those aspects that give us the negative views exist...but so does the lesser known or reported aspect too...the aspect that was there first and exists to this day!

Anyway....when it comes down to it, you can try to ignore the stigma and keep being furrie to yourself and your trusted friends, and or your family if they are fur friendly. If people are going to being ignorant no amount of "Common sense" will break them of it.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Meh...I'm an asexual. So when people accuse the fandom of being based around porn, I sort of point out....that if it was based around porn mostly or only I wouldn't be able to enjoy myself because as an asexual I don't like porn...it has no purpose to me.



This.

Eh. I don't really discuss my drawing habits with random people. They just see what I draw, and I've never had a problem with it. I don't go "LOL FURRY" unless I'm among known furries.

I honestly don't care if people rip on the fandom. At the end of the day, it doesn't matter much. Unless you let it matter, and then it's just good lulz.

And let's be honest, here-- every single negative furry stereotype EVAR *IS* true somewhere in the fandom, sometimes in copious quantities. Whether you like it or not.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Makyui said:


> This.
> 
> Eh. I don't really discuss my drawing habits with random people. They just see what I draw, and I've never had a problem with it. I don't go "LOL FURRY" unless I'm among known furries.
> 
> ...


 
???

Are you insinuating that you think I talk to random people about being a furrie? I don't recall saying anything that would give up that idea....because it is completely false.

As for the rest of what you said...

There is a difference between caring when people rip on the fandom, and engaging in good conversation online with people who are not furs, who don't know much about them, and want to ask questions. Believe it or not, those kinds of threads can exist peacably in places like Gaiaonline for example....it's just that after about 50 to 100 good pages or so eventually you will get a few trolls who try to use it as thier stomping ground. 

It's true that stereotypes, including negative ones tend to have at least a shred of truth, but it is also true that stereotypes, especially negatives tend to not translate to "Most or all". Which is what it comes down to. I see a lot of that when non-furs or fur claim that the fandom is just based around sex, and they use the words "most" and "all" excessively. It buggers me a bit, because who made them the authority? Do they have statistics? Usually not. Have the met every furrie in the world? Or course not, it's impossible. They just go online, see a bunch of porn, figure the fandom to be about porn, and leave it that. There are copious quantaties! It must be all about sex and porn....which in an idiot assumption if I ever saw one.

Forget the whole issue that the internet seems to be for porn. If you take a good number of any group of people in any culture, and put their porn online and even if only a minority of them have porn, it will seem as though the entire fandom is about porn.

Take a look at the video-game fans...that is a nice example right there. One look at the fan fictions, and fan art, and you could almost swear as an outsider looking in that video-games are based around sex, porn, and yaoi/yuri slashes of characters who hate each other's guts. Any self respecting gamer will know that is not true. A gamer is a gamer because of the games, not because of the smut you find online. The smut is secondary thing, and it's no different with the furrie fandom. Yeah...the smut exists in copeious amounts, but what would you expect when the fandom goes online? After all the participants are human after all.

People don't think about the above before making grand sweeping generalizations. Thus the general public seems to believe (judging on what furries have said here, and in other forums) that furries are sex craved deviants that fuck in animal costumes, who would fuck your dog or horse if they got the chance, alter stuffed animals to fuck them, and fap off to bestial porn. That is the image that people have. 

Now if people are stuck on stupid with that idea in their head, it doesn't matter to me. The only time I'll argue is if I am in the mood for some lulzs...because if you play your cards right toying with trolls is really really funny. Any other time I engage in light discussion because it is nice to learn from those who don't like you.

If people in a forum are going to send me a private message and ask me about furries, than I'm going to straight up tell them the truth as objectively as I can. That includes the truth about the negative stereotypes and their origins, and the truth about the other side of the fandom that the media so often refuses to potray because it's more news worthy to represent us a bunch of sex craved freaks, than as a group of individuals all over the globe drawn together by a childhood connection to talking animals, that blossomed into an interesting and exotic sub-culture known as the "Furrie fandom" today. I enjoy having civil, casual discussion with people who want to know about the fandom, or want to talk about it.

In any case, if a fandom is only about porn, than you wouldn't find asexuals like myself associating with it. If you have a problem with that statement, make a post relevent to it, or clearly state what you mean to say. Right now your post has little to do with mine. I did addess your points though.

*And....if anyone is going to respond to this, read the whole thing, take the time to comprehend it, or don't post in reference to it at all. I'm not going to waste my time refuting words being put into my mouth just because a few people don't want to read and comprehend before they post. Yes it's a wall of text, but no one is forcing you to read it.*


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

I haven't really explained what furry is to too many people other than my friends and family~  I haven't really been asked by random people yet, although the first year I have my fursuit I will wear it to work on halloween 

Would win the cutest costume award if there were such a thing.  XD


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> In any case, if a fandom is only about porn, than you wouldn't find asexuals like myself associating with it.



Wow~  that about sums up my position.  I am also an asexual furry~  which would mean furry porn means nothing to me.  And it most certainly means nothing to me.  I am one who is most certainly not in any fandom based on porn.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Sep 8, 2008)

I became a furry through a genetic experiment, splicing and such. XP


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> I haven't really explained what furry is to too many people other than my friends and family~ I haven't really been asked by random people yet, although the first year I have my fursuit I will wear it to work on halloween
> 
> Would win the cutest costume award if there were such a thing. XD


 
Halloween is a good time to go fur-suiting. Plus the weather is much nicer, so you don't over-heat as much.

I've got a funny story about "Costume award". My friend and I last year, around Halloween showed up in our terrible first attempts at fur-suits, to college and we both won a costume competition that we didn't sign up for. My freind won a free ipod shuffle by the way.

Wow....our skill has changed so much since those first attempts, it's amazing how much change can happen in one year. You know, if we really wanted to break away from some of the stereotypes, Halloween is a good time for furs to get out and get in suit (while being responsible, mind how you approach children, you don't, you let them approach you). People are in a mindset right before and during Halloween similar to what furries get into right before a con (the ones who suit). So they can relate more, and therefore understand better, why furries, or some of them, do the whole costuming thing at cons and such.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Wow~ that about sums up my position. I am also an asexual furry~ which would mean furry porn means nothing to me. And it most certainly means nothing to me. I am one who is most certainly not in any fandom based on porn.


 

Yay, another asexual for the fandom. I am happy that someone enjoyed the wall-of-text. 

That sort of gets me....when you look at so many things out there, wether it is anime, the furrie fandom, video-games, books, cartoons, movies, ect....there seems to almost always (almost) to be some sort of a sexual aspect tagged on after the fact, by fans, by humans. Why are people so quick to forget this when they turn around and look at a particular group in disgust for the adult content? It's usually after the fact....you can't look down on The Harry Potter novels just because some of it's fans happen to get off drawing Dumbledore/Voldemort Porn....can you? (that exists by the way, a porn troll posted that stuff on Gaiaonline before they did some major fixes to stop spamming).

I don't get it really. It's this weird thing that keeps popping up in online debates or discussions. "X group is bad because of the existance of Adult content." which is what the flowery arguments boil down to. All I can think is "Huh? How does that work again?" I think I understand why people think this way but then again, it's so stupid and I question wether or not something else is going on to be a cause of it. Then you get actual members who think this way....

Anyway...lol at humanity. We are never going to be visited extraterrestrials because they're probably too busy laughing their heads off at the antics of the human race.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Yay, another asexual for the fandom. I am happy that someone enjoyed the wall-of-text.
> 
> That sort of gets me....when you look at so many things out there, wether it is anime, the furrie fandom, video-games, books, cartoons, movies, ect....there seems to almost always (almost) to be some sort of a sexual aspect tagged on after the fact, by fans, by humans. Why are people so quick to forget this when they turn around and look at a particular group in disgust for the adult content? It's usually after the fact....you can't look down on The Harry Potter novels just because some of it's fans happen to get off drawing Dumbledore/Voldemort Porn....can you? (that exists by the way, a porn troll posted that stuff on Gaiaonline before they did some major fixes to stop spamming).
> 
> ...



Yeah...  it's like, just part of being an adult will always no doubt include adult material.  Everything has it.  Something weird happened down the line and made furry appear more 'mature' oriented than other things, or appear entirely mature oriented really...  though when people think of Anime they think of the Japanese cartoons.  When someone thinks Furry, who hasn't done their research, will probably not associate The Lion King with the furry fandom, unless it was related to some form of sexual content anyway~!

Asexuals seem very rare, and people don't seem to quite understand that as an orientation either.  I think you're the first furry I've met that has mentioned asexuality and I find that awesome


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 8, 2008)

Asexuality is a sexual orientation, that describes individuals who do not experience sexual attraction.

*Baffled*

I did not think that was possible.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Yeah... it's like, just part of being an adult will always no doubt include adult material. Everything has it. Something weird happened down the line and made furry appear more 'mature' oriented than other things, or appear entirely mature oriented really... though when people think of Anime they think of the Japanese cartoons. When someone thinks Furry, who hasn't done their research, will probably not associate The Lion King with the furry fandom, unless it was related to some form of sexual content anyway~!
> 
> Asexuals seem very rare, and people don't seem to quite understand that as an orientation either. I think you're the first furry I've met that has mentioned asexuality and I find that awesome


 
That is true. That rule that the channers made up, about how if it exists on the net there will be porn of it, there is a huge byte of wisdom there. It seems to get lost in translation though when it comes to people and their everyday lives and interactions with people of all kinds.

That is with anything isn't it? If you don't do your research, no matter what it involves, you probably won't be able to have a good understanding of it. Before I became a furrie 8 years ago, I did my research, the best I could at least so I knew what to look for and what to avoid. So my time as a furrie with the expection of the incident in the beginning dealing with someone who was a pedophile/rapist (long story, I covered it in another post somewhere, I'm not going to elaborate again)...has been pleasent, even though I am an asexual.

Yes asexuals are very rare. I think part of it is that people don't want to admit to not having a sex drive because they fear how people will react (people tend to have a "You need to be fixed! You are missing something! We need to get to the bottom of this so you can have a sex drive" reaction, so typical of the first doctors to actually tackle the issue because rather than understand it they tried to just fix it.)

Not only that, a lot of people take it very personally the existance of people who are not like them, in the aspect of sexuality, where there can be no sexual attraction because the body lacks the ability, or something in the body has gone wrong. I don't mean that in a good way. Many people, at least the ones I have dealt with, online and offline, take such offense to it, that they try to deny it can even exist and make up all sorts of bull-shit to explain away everything.

You also have to take into consideration that not everyone who identifies themselves as an asexual is asexual. Sometimes they are confued, or they don't undertand term, or they are just late bloomers. That said there are real asexuals out there, and regardless of what fandom you are in, we/they will always be rare.

It's really cool to meet another person out there who is an asexual, another asexual furrie specifically. So I too find that awesome. I only know....of one other asexual furrie and I can't recall his name, and I know in real life one other person who is asexual....but I question if she even understand the term. There is a fine line between being asexual, and actually surpressing your sex drive because you hate men. Asexuality....it isn't a choice after all.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Asexuality is a sexual orientation, that describes individuals who do not experience sexual attraction.
> 
> *Baffled*
> 
> I did not think that was possible.


 
Why would you think it not possible?

It only makes sense if you have people who have sexual attraction to the opposite sex, and to the same sex, that there would exist a non-catagory. People who don't have sexual attraction at all, and are attracted to nothing.

Hmmm....Look up a group called AVEN. You can find out a lot about asexuality there...it's an awareness group. I've thought about joining it from time to time....but I don't feel it necessary to have a support group for this part of me. It's just something I am, and I deal with it. Although I try really hard to understand people who are sexual because I don't want my orientation as asexual to skewer my ability to understand things, such as people.


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> Why would you think it not possible?
> 
> It only makes sense if you have people who have sexual attraction to the opposite sex, and to the same sex, that there would exist a non-catagory. People who don't have sexual attraction at all, and are attracted to nothing.
> 
> Hmmm....Look up a group called AVEN. You can find out a lot about asexuality there...it's an awareness group. I've thought about joining it from time to time....but I don't feel it necessary to have a support group for this part of me. It's just something I am, and I deal with it. Although I try really hard to understand people who are sexual because I don't want my orientation as asexual to skewer my ability to understand things, such as people.



Hehe, I signed up at AVEN and posted a few times because I found it interesting, though I don't frequent there or anything but it does have a lot of good information.  Though I have to say, before I found out what asexuality was I was incredibly confused, as I was having my first 'experiences' which have generally left me not having done anything but get annoyed.  While I may not mind cuddling up with someone on a couch and watch tv, I really don't like doing anything more than that and really don't like kissing.  I could never get 'turned on' with them, and I had no desire to do anything, and after my first experience was over I didn't understand what just happened.  After a bit more experimentation I had to do research on it because I did feel 'broken'.  First thing someone said to me is that it was performance anxiety, which I sort of agreed with at first but that felt very very wrong when I read into that as well.  I wasn't scared of anything, I just simply don't want to do that.  

Though I do paw from time to time by my own means, I have no interest in porn or thinking of porn, or engaging in a porn activity myself~  I discovered this all seems to fit with being asexual.  And I feel happier from it.  I can stop forcing myself to do something I find is not a good use of my time (yiffing) and do something more productive.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 8, 2008)

I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but I must admit I cannot stop thinking of all the questions I would have for you.

I don't mean it in a bad way, but it is quite intriguing. I mean I know people do not have sexual desires for specific things (like furries ) but, to me, having no desires is on a different level...

Would you ever be willing to chat on the subject?


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but I must admit I cannot stop thinking of all the questions I would have for you.
> 
> I don't mean it in a bad way, but it is quite intriguing. I mean I know people do not have sexual desires for specific things (like furries ) but, to me, having no desires is on a different level...
> 
> Would you ever be willing to chat on the subject?



I can chat on the subject from a male standpoint if you so desire.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Hehe, I signed up at AVEN and posted a few times because I found it interesting, though I don't frequent there or anything but it does have a lot of good information. Though I have to say, before I found out what asexuality was I was incredibly confused, as I was having my first 'experiences' which have generally left me not having done anything but get annoyed. While I may not mind cuddling up with someone on a couch and watch tv, I really don't like doing anything more than that and really don't like kissing. I could never get 'turned on' with them, and I had no desire to do anything, and after my first experience was over I didn't understand what just happened. After a bit more experimentation I had to do research on it because I did feel 'broken'. First thing someone said to me is that it was performance anxiety, which I sort of agreed with at first but that felt very very wrong when I read into that as well. I wasn't scared of anything, I just simply don't want to do that.
> 
> Though I do paw from time to time by my own means, I have no interest in porn or thinking of porn, or engaging in a porn activity myself~ I discovered this all seems to fit with being asexual. And I feel happier from it. I can stop forcing myself to do something I find is not a good use of my time (yiffing) and do something more productive.


 
I could sign up at AVEN...but it comes down to not feeling a need.  It is though, an awesome place for information.

You remind me of myself when I was in middle/high-school. Although I never tried to get into a relationship. Anytime someone actually asked me out I turned them down. I was afraid that if I turned out to be asexual (I took a wait and see approach before using the term, to see if I was just a late bloomer and saw a few doctors later on) than I didn't want to be hurt when the person left me for someone who could provide when it comes to crossing that road.

I wouldn't mind cuddling from my closest friends....but only my friends, and my cat would/are allowed to do that...but most of the time my friends don't even do that.

I have a friend who likes to use me as scratching post, and I don't mind it...it feels good actually. Beyond friendly contact like that, I don't need it anything else. I have no desire for it....I have no desire for kissing, or anything else like that. So in that way I am the same as you.

I don't....paw at all. Another difference there for you.

If that is what people are into sex and porn, I really have no problem with it(other than I wish people would keep their stuff more private). It's something I cannot get into so I sort of leave it alone or try to. However it is really really annoying, to be in a fandom like the furrie fandom, and to feel constantly overshadowed by men, and porn.

I am a real girl.....and I don't like being mistaken as a guy in a female costume....my costume isn't a boob-suit. If it looks like a girl, it must be a guy and I hate that. (go to my FA and look for the professional picture of the Maned Wolf...how the hell do you get guy from that?) I don't like being accused of being a liar when I say I don't engage in the Adult aspects of the fandom. I certainly get tired of being called a freak, a sex freak, a sex deviant, and so on based on things I don't engage in. But it's kind of like not liking it when people assume I am goth or a raver just because I wear Tripp pants. I can't complain because I make that choice to wear those pants, or to be part of the fandom.

So I take another approach and I try to be active in threads and discussions about furries because I want there to be a voice out there of someone who is a female, and who is asexual, so people can be exposed to that other side of the fandom that just doesn't give enough coverage. It does exist and we do no good denying it.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> I hope you don't take this the wrong way, but I must admit I cannot stop thinking of all the questions I would have for you.
> 
> I don't mean it in a bad way, but it is quite intriguing. I mean I know people do not have sexual desires for specific things (like furries ) but, to me, having no desires is on a different level...
> 
> Would you ever be willing to chat on the subject?


 
I don't mind...giving a female perspective of it but not here. I feel that to have such a discussion here would sort of further derail the thread although I did managed to bring relevance back with my latest post here.

Talking about it here would be off-topic. So if you are interested in asking what ever questions you have Private Message me.

EDIT: If you are going to get defensive because you are put off by the idea please don't bother. Too many times have I been more than willing to politely and civilly answer people's questions, for them to be rude and mean back, and attack me. I don't attack people for being sexual....so why attack me for something that I cannot control?


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 8, 2008)

I've Been Furry And Then Some, But I Always Try To Make The Furry Image Good, As Not To Give A Bad Impression. I Hate The Stigma, But I Try To Understand That Others Are Sometimes Ignorant And Do Not Understand. 
Though There Are Times, I'd Love To Smack Someone!


----------



## Lilfurbal (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I could sign up at AVEN...but it comes down to not feeling a need.  It is though, an awesome place for information.
> 
> You remind me of myself when I was in middle/high-school. Although I never tried to get into a relationship. Anytime someone actually asked me out I turned them down. I was afraid that if I turned out to be asexual (I took a wait and see approach before using the term, to see if I was just a late bloomer and saw a few doctors later on) than I didn't want to be hurt when the person left me for someone who could provide when it comes to crossing that road.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that is bad, the labels people put on you for being a furry despite it having nothing to do with you.  When I was in high school my lack of a sex drive prevented me from even being curious, I'm almost 26 now and really only come to terms with all this earlier in the year when I found out about the furry fandom, got involved with my local furry community~~  never had a desire for sex, then the opportunity came up at one point to 'experiment' as it were and I was not particularly thrilled by it.  I was just left with 'wtf, this needs to end'.  Experimented a bit more after that after a month had passed but that's when I discovered asexuality.  I don't like 'yiff'.  So anyone associating 'yiff' with me because I'm a fur is very very wrong.  

I love the clean art, the fantasy based world, the cartoons / movies, sleep with a plushie, have a fursona and have a fursuit on commission that I am very much looking forward to wearing and having fun in, and most certainly not to yiff in, or have people yiff me in.  That's out of the question.

Sometimes I feel 'left out' by the fact that I just can't enjoy what other sexual people do apparently enjoy, well, until I realize I'm happiest already without doing that stuff.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> I don't mind...giving a female perspective of it but not here. I feel that to have such a discussion here would sort of further derail the thread although I did managed to bring relevance back with my latest post here.
> 
> Talking about it here would be off-topic. So if you are interested in asking what ever questions you have Private Message me.
> 
> EDIT: If you are going to get defensive because you are put off by the idea please don't bother. Too many times have I been more than willing to politely and civilly answer people's questions, for them to be rude and mean back, and attack me. I don't attack people for being sexual....so why attack me for something that I cannot control?


Yeah, off-line was what I meant  Didn't mean to derail the thread 

And no, I won't attack you, ^_^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Quiet269 said:


> Yeah, off-line was what I meant  Didn't mean to derail the thread
> 
> And no, I won't attack you, ^_^



I don't contact people offline that I meet online. You can Private Message me....in fact anyone can and what goes or what is discussed in Private Messages stays in private messages.

And no I don't use Instant Messanger because I reserve that for customers. I hate instant messaging.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Lilfurbal said:


> Yeah, that is bad, the labels people put on you for being a furry despite it having nothing to do with you.  When I was in high school my lack of a sex drive prevented me from even being curious, I'm almost 26 now and really only come to terms with all this earlier in the year when I found out about the furry fandom, got involved with my local furry community~~  never had a desire for sex, then the opportunity came up at one point to 'experiment' as it were and I was not particularly thrilled by it.  I was just left with 'wtf, this needs to end'.  Experimented a bit more after that after a month had passed but that's when I discovered asexuality.  I don't like 'yiff'.  So anyone associating 'yiff' with me because I'm a fur is very very wrong.
> 
> I love the clean art, the fantasy based world, the cartoons / movies, sleep with a plushie, have a fursona and have a fursuit on commission that I am very much looking forward to wearing and having fun in, and most certainly not to yiff in, or have people yiff me in.  That's out of the question.
> 
> Sometimes I feel 'left out' by the fact that I just can't enjoy what other sexual people do apparently enjoy, well, until I realize I'm happiest already without doing that stuff.



No matter what a person does they are going to be labeled. So it's pointless to try to get away from it.

At least you know your stuff when it comes to being asexual and you understand the term. I hate seeing people use something to label themselves when they arn't even that thing.

I knew one fur who wanted to have sex with me.....and even though he had a girl-friend I think he was hinting towards wanting to get me to experiment with me.  I don't see that person any more. My friends are my friends and when they try to be anything other then a friend, they are not my friend anymore. I don't know if that is a nice way to be but my close friends all know I don't date. A real friend doesn't pressure you into doing something you don't want to do.

I love and do all those things to. I have many plushies....I love having them but my collection of dragons outnumbers my plushie collection. I love the fantasy, and I love the art, the literature, and the community. I love the fursuits....but I refuse to make yiff fursuits....I won't do it.

Yeah....it can make you feel down when all the people around you are into this one thing and you just can't get into it....but there are perks to no being able to get into it. I imagine one lives a freer life not being bound by hormones, and sex drive....or a need to satiate it...if that makes sense.

Anyway...moving on I don't want to further this in this thread. Let it go back to what it was about...the stigma. If you want to talk further, PM me, because I'm friendly.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> ------------------------------------------
> *Anyway...lol at humanity. We are never going to be visited extraterrestrials because they're probably too busy laughing their heads off at the antics of the human race.*



Well, actually, _I'm_ here, at least...  _*points at humanity and laughs*_


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 8, 2008)

*LOL*  Anyway I'm Proud To Be Furry No Mater What Others May Think.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Sep 8, 2008)

Be the change you want to see in the world. Prove them wrong.


----------



## kantir (Sep 8, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> The best and worst experience so far talking about being a furry to someone
> 
> them:
> "Your a furry?"
> ...



ugghhhh that's so awful. I hate it when people talk like they're so smart. but they never have anything INTELLIGENT to say.
*growls* if only I could see people for who they really are.


----------



## TH-Violinist (Sep 8, 2008)

I do- hence the reasons my friend count is along the lines of, oh say.... 10? mebbe 15?


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> ???
> 
> Are you insinuating that you think I talk to random people about being a furrie? I don't recall saying anything that would give up that idea....because it is completely false.



...

Damn it, I KNEW I should have put that disclaimer in that said "By 'you' I mean in a general sense, and not as you in particular." I KNEW it.

My bad.



> In any case, if a fandom is only about porn, than you wouldn't find asexuals like myself associating with it. If you have a problem with that statement, make a post relevent to it, or clearly state what you mean to say.



I'm asexual, too. o_o God damn it. That's what I meant by my singular "This." I was agreeing.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Makyui said:


> ...
> 
> Damn it, I KNEW I should have put that disclaimer in that said "By 'you' I mean in a general sense, and not as you in particular." I KNEW it.
> 
> ...


 
When you quoted my post it was kind of confusing. It's why I was careful with what I said. Anyway...it's not a total lost. It stirred up some interesting discussion.

Anyway...yay that makes three of us in this thread.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 8, 2008)

Roose Hurro said:


> Well, actually, _I'm_ here, at least... _*points at humanity and laughs*_
> 
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


 
No you are not. You are a lie! Just like the delicious cake in my signature!


----------



## Makyui (Sep 8, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> When you quoted my post it was kind of confusing. It's why I was careful with what I said. Anyway...it's not a total lost. It stirred up some interesting discussion.



I really have no idea why I didn't put it in there. I'm sorry for being confusing.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Sep 9, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> No you are not. You are a lie! Just like the delicious cake in my signature!



*points at human and laffs...*


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Ironclaw (Sep 10, 2008)

Personally I live in a rather small town so word travels fast. What I do is simple I surround myself with people stranger than what I like. I then I just don't tell anyone. For example my younger brother has a friend that comes over alot. He dresses as a snow tiger for a larp, and walks around town just to see peoples reactions. He himself is not furry "So he says" and he gets NO REACTION. I don't get it. But thankfully no one even looks my way for weirdness.


----------



## KypDurron23 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hmmm... Christians seem to have taken a bad rap here.
I cannot, however, condone the absolute zealots and fanatics who push the whole, you will go to hell and burn for eternity thing.

I am a christian, a fur, and not gay bi, or asexual. One-hundred precent straight here. 

Also, I will not lie and say that I am not into some of the fetishes that go on; I mildly enjoy some of them.

And after all this, does that make me a bad person?


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

The Whole Thing Is Is That Being Furry does Not Make Someone Evil Or Weird! I Know Some People That Are Weirder Normal Than Some Furries I Know!
So If Your Furry And You Know It **PURR**
I Like Quiet269, Tehh Avatar Rocks!!!


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 10, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> The Whole Thing Is Is That Being Furry does Not Make Someone Evil Or Weird! I Know Some People That Are Weirder Normal Than Some Furries I Know!
> So If Your Furry And You Know It **PURR**
> I Like Quiet269, Tehh Avatar Rocks!!!


Tyvm  It's what I do


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 10, 2008)

**Snuggles You** Ahhh Your Just Cool!
Furryness Rocks!


----------



## Kilre (Sep 24, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> no! Cosplay is different than furry. Furry is about escaping from reality I suppose... you create a character or maybe you draw furry art, or perhaps you fursuit. Whatever. It may have sexual aspects to it, but it is not entirely about sex!
> 
> Am I wrong?



Dressing up and pretending to be something else _isn't_ escaping from reality?


----------



## Ethereal_Dragon (Sep 24, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> I would have been: "I'm a furry, you're not... or *are *you?" then lean in _really close_. But I understand what you mean, the stigma is horrible anymore. @_@ I just try to ignore it and try not to reinforce it in public. I mean, I have my own sexual side that sometimes shows through my art, but I'm not about to dress up in a suit, go to a con, and say to the first attractive suit that I see: "Wanna yiff?"
> 
> That's not what I'm about at least. To each their own, but when people look at me and say I'm different and act this way because I'm furry... it gets annoying.


 
^ This.

For me, the fandom holds a little bit of everything - but the main part of it for me is that I feel a deep connection to dragons. Whatever attracts me physically is a bonus.

And yet, I don't yiff or support bestiality. Not making any generalizations about the fans here, just saying...


----------



## Krarrur (Sep 24, 2008)

I had for a very long time thought that Furry was a sexual fetish. That was before I knew what it truly was though. I was reading shit on the internet one day and *BAM* came across the definition of Furry. Holy Shit thats me!

Honestly I was surprised at that fact and knew there was nothing I could do about it. But I'm glad that I found it.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2008)

The Stigmata surrounding the fandom will never go away until someone decides to make an Oxymoron-type product.


When it comes down to it, the Minority becomes the majority and the rated Pg to pg-13 stuff gets set aside.

It's like having a bunch of people at a bus stop and one fat idiot standing there naked in public. No one will pay attention to the others because their attention...no matter how disturbing it may be will be the nude fat guy waiting for the bus beside the normal people.

The fandom isn't about porn and yiff. If anyone thinks that needs to get their hands out of their pants right now before I shoot it off!! 
/joke


Yes, explaining it gets old, but what can you do?


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The Stigmata surrounding the fandom will never go away until someone decides to make an Oxymoron-type product.
> 
> 
> When it comes down to it, the Minority becomes the majority and the rated Pg to pg-13 stuff gets set aside.
> ...



Yeah This Makes Sense!
As I Used To Live In A Small Town, I Know How Peoples Can be.


----------



## WarTheifX (Sep 24, 2008)

I tried to explain it to a friend, and she just doesn't understand it at all. Except she gets it confused with zoophilia. I swear, I'm about a nanometer from dragging her to the FA art section. 

Why the fuck does everytime I bring up the 'I'm a furry' topic, somebody always thinks I'm a zoophile? Such haterisms.


----------



## SaberLeopardess816 (Sep 24, 2008)

hey Thats Not a Bad Idea, Take Her To FA That May Do More Help Than Hurt.


----------



## Wreth (Sep 24, 2008)

I'm a 100% straight guy who saves pictures of cute puppies to his computer and is a furry. I have a feeling there arn't many like me.


----------



## gunnerboy (Sep 24, 2008)

Lets blame it on Hitler!


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 24, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> Yeah This Makes Sense!
> As I Used To Live In A Small Town, I Know How Peoples Can be.




YOU had a fatass crazy nudist/public Materbater too at a bus stop?!?
That example actually happened though.

XC


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2008)

Sweety (I call everyone that) , you hit in on the head with my friend, Liz. She hates furrys like God hates Satan. She says all the things you put up there. XD I tried hard to show her that what she says is a very very low % of Furs but NOOO. >N> Oh well. Thank you for puting this out. I agree with you 100% Funny thing about Liz, she LOVES Nekos >n> Her IMVU is a neko. That's one step away from furry to me...


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 24, 2008)

look at foot ball fans, 5% scream in the bleachers half naked covered in body paint of their team colors and yet these are the kind of fans you see in commericals, movies and sitcoms. why? because the average joe in blue geans eating ahot dog and sitting quietly is boring.


----------



## Kilre (Sep 24, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> hey Thats Not a Bad Idea, Take Her To FA That May Do More Help Than Hurt.



It'll hurt more than help. The porn and fetish pieces are more visible than the other art.


----------



## Beastcub (Sep 24, 2008)

Kilre said:


> It'll hurt more than help. The porn and fetish pieces are more visible than the other art.



put the mature filter on, rarely does an adult piece slip by (i have mine on 24/7 as i do not like the fetish side of the fandom)

WarTheifX would you like me to send an email to your friend? i am a very "tame" fur and i could help shed some light on the nature of the fandom and how it has an adults only side and a family friendly side....maybe hearing it from another fur will help?


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 24, 2008)

SaberLeopardess816 said:


> hey Thats Not a Bad Idea, Take Her To FA That May Do More Help Than Hurt.



Do it :] . That'll surely prove furries aren't a bunch of dogfuckers oh wait D: ...

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1073255/


----------



## Kilre (Sep 25, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> put the mature filter on, rarely does an adult piece slip by (i have mine on 24/7 as i do not like the fetish side of the fandom)
> 
> WarTheifX would you like me to send an email to your friend? i am a very "tame" fur and i could help shed some light on the nature of the fandom and how it has an adults only side and a family friendly side....maybe hearing it from another fur will help?



Explain that every sub culture has the same sex-obsessed freaks mixed in with everyone else, and you may just have a winning combination. Except that's also the part where they snort, say "I knew it; animal lovers," and go home happy in their ignorance. Assuming they hold the usual yet amazing ability to not see beyond their own prejudices.

Pardons if that is somewhat close to what you were going to do. Stereotypes are hard lines to cross.


----------



## Hariel (Sep 25, 2008)

You know, I sat here typing and retyping a number of statements I wanted to post here. However, the truth be told I really can't say anything that would do any good. the knowledge of what a furry is for a lot of people is lacking, or confused by anti-furry websites or the battles taking place on wiki which I always find funny to read.


----------



## Sernion (Sep 25, 2008)

CombatRaccoon said:


> no! Cosplay is different than furry. Furry is about escaping from reality I suppose... you create a character or maybe you draw furry art, or perhaps you fursuit. Whatever. It may have sexual aspects to it, but it is not entirely about sex!
> 
> Am I wrong?



I completely agree with you. Of course some people probably get into furry fandom with sexual fetish but the real furries are people who feel "Passion" from this fandom. Not "sexual excitement".


----------



## Trpdwarf (Sep 25, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> look at foot ball fans, 5% scream in the bleachers half naked covered in body paint of their team colors and yet these are the kind of fans you see in commericals, movies and sitcoms. why? because the average joe in blue geans eating ahot dog and sitting quietly is boring.



That is one of the first things that crosses my mind when I think about how the louder and less general furries get the attention and make the fandom look bad.

There isn't much you can do. Unless we ducktape the mouths of the ones who the fandom is getting a bad rep from.

Remember kids! Silence is Golden and Ducktape is silver!


----------



## Kilre (Sep 25, 2008)

Trpdwarf said:


> That is one of the first things that crosses my mind when I think about how the louder and less general furries get the attention and make the fandom look bad.
> 
> There isn't much you can do. Unless we ducktape the mouths of the ones who the fandom is getting a bad rep from.
> 
> Remember kids! Silence is Golden and Ducktape is silver!



Yet another example why duct tape fixes _anything_.


----------



## Ozriel (Sep 25, 2008)

I say we take the air out of the tires for people driving their Fetishes and force everyone to accept and assosiate with it.


Oh and the MTV thing and the CSI show didn't help either. Their Overgeneralization of it helped people to see the Artificial light....Which isn't true light.


----------



## Guitar Dragon (Sep 25, 2008)

Well... for many people furries seem weird, but i donÂ´t really care ^^
What i recognized is the funny fact, that peole think "god, what a freak!" if the first thing you mention is you being not human, but if you face them after a while they say something like "truely? thatÂ´s ok, what counts is your character"

To me itÂ´s another thing to think about...


----------



## Whitenoise (Sep 25, 2008)

Guitar Dragon said:


> Well... for many people furries seem weird, but i donÂ´t really care ^^
> What i recognized is the funny fact, that peole think "god, what a freak!" if the first thing you mention is you being not human, but if you face them after a while they say something like "truely? thatÂ´s ok, what counts is your character"
> 
> To me itÂ´s another thing to think about...



Not human? That's not furry that's otherkin, also who opens with that?


----------



## haynari (Jan 28, 2009)

The biggest contributor to the stereotype in my opinion is one of 2. foxwolfie galen or csi. those 2 are driving forces behind the stereotype of furries.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

haynari said:


> The biggest contributor to the stereotype in my opinion is furries, those are driving forces behind the stereotype of furries.



Fixed :V .


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 28, 2009)

I turned 17 on the day this thread died.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 28, 2009)

KUDOS TO THIS THREAD!!!

My brother does this to me constantly! He says that "You think you are a furry, and therefore your opinion is biased and meaningless." 
I _am_ a furry, so I know what a furry is! I'm tired of having to argue about the difference between 'fur' and 'beastiality/zoophilia/animal porn'!

And to avoid explaning 'fur' in the first place, I just don't tell others unless they ask first.


----------



## Whitenoise (Jan 28, 2009)

Lyrihl said:


> KUDOS TO THIS THREAD!!!
> 
> My brother does this to me constantly! He says that "You think you are a furry, and therefore your opinion is biased and meaningless."
> I _am_ a furry, so I know what a furry is! I'm tired of having to argue about the difference between 'fur' and 'beastiality/zoophilia/animal porn'!
> ...



Your brother's a closet furfag, his opinion is irrelevant :V .


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 28, 2009)

Hyenaworks said:


> I just keep such things to myself.  No point broadcasting it to everyone.



Same, what's the point advertising that you are one UNLESS you are with other furs?


----------



## Darkwing (Jan 28, 2009)

Meh, blame it all on CSI and all the other reports that generalizes us stereotypically. They pick out the most worst of us and make up stories making us look like people who yiff day and night 

It is not fair, the majority of us are very normal people.

Can people learn to respect another's differences?


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 28, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> Meh, blame it all on CSI and all the other reports that generalizes us stereotypically. They pick out the most worst of us and make up stories making us look like people who yiff day and night
> 
> It is not fair, the majority of us are very normal people.
> 
> Can people learn to respect another's differences?


 
You should know this by now, 90% of people are assholes so its pretty useless to try and convince those people because they are intolerant and ignorant.  Since they know the bad parts of the fandom they don't want to learn or see the good in it.


----------



## Lyrihl (Jan 28, 2009)

Whitenoise said:


> Your brother's a closet furfag, his opinion is irrelevant :V .


 This has already been established. You have now been added to the List of Proof.


----------



## Scritchy (Apr 26, 2009)

From the research I've been doing, there are 3 groups responsible for the fandoms bad reputation.

1. CSI of course; for the episode labeling us all as sex perverts.
2. Wired magazine for doing a bogus story on FurryMuck being a sex chat haven or some nonsense.
3. Anti-Furs / SA / Trolls / Burned-Furs (Bunching them all in 1 because they pretty much are) for being butthurt by the fact "some" furs look at yiff, while in the background the burned-furs are actually looking at it themselves, as 2 the ranting griffin pointed out in his portal of evil rant.

The problem as i see it isn't just the fact porn exists on the internet in various forms, but also the fact some people go looking for it in the first place, then complain when they see it, but go back to look at it again. As for CSI and Wired, i think they just want ratings. Their told to come up with a story, so they do... Smut Sells.

As for Wolfee Darkfang, I think their doing a good thing for the fandom on YouTube, and I don't believe the rumors the trolls make up. I mean lets face it. The key word here is -trolls-. Remember the old saying. Ignore the trolls. 1 furry decides to stand up for the fandom they love, and points out the pros of it. The trolls slowly start to lose their grip on the arguments, so they come up with incriminating stuff to use against this furry to drive other furries to turn against them. But even if this stuff turned out to be true, Wolfee's message is for the benefit of this fan base.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2009)

You bumped this topic to say that?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 26, 2009)

Scritchy said:


> From the research I've been doing, there are 3 groups responsible for the fandoms bad reputation.
> 
> 1. CSI of course; for the episode labeling us all as sex perverts.
> 2. Wired magazine for doing a bogus story on FurryMuck being a sex chat haven or some nonsense.
> ...



As i said in a previous thread, i like wolfeedarkfang, i like his video's, i like what he does. However, he should take a leafe out of his own book and "ignore" the shit trolls stir up. you know and i know the trolls are making up a ton of BS, so why does he keep making video responses?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

Scritchy said:


> From the research I've been doing, there are 3 groups responsible for the fandoms bad reputation.
> 
> 1. CSI of course; for the episode labeling us all as sex perverts.
> 2. Wired magazine for doing a bogus story on FurryMuck being a sex chat haven or some nonsense.
> ...



Lawl at newbie.

First of all, stop with the oversimplification, second of all stop supporting a bestie. Also, the burned furs had a pretty good gist of what was going on and it was wrong, the just executed their wants rather badly.

It's not a case of people looking for porn and seeing it, but the fact that they are not looking for it and it pops up everywhere because of the carelessness of perverts. You would think people would be smarter and keep their personal smut private because then they would not have to be paranoid of people IRL finding out there are a fur, but of course asking decency of a furry is like asking a fundamentalist christian to be tolerant of different religions.

EDIT: Wolfeedarkfang does no good for the fandom and he needs to GTFO out of it. Ultraforge (who is not a furry) does more good for the fandom that he does, or the Black-hand2. Torribelachi is a saint compared to Wolfee. Call me a troll if you want but I happen to have kept up on that whole thing long before a certain zoo and his friends began trying to wipe out his bad history to clean up his name. One still remembers, someone like me. So maybe you can con gullible furs into feeling sorry for that meat bag, but don't expect it from me.


----------



## iBolt! (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't tell you HOW many times I have had to define the furry fandom to someone. Usually I will give them my definition and give them the Wikipedia link, and usually the reaction is indifferent or "it's weird, but I don't care." Though, I have gotten, "I think I'm a furry." a few times.

I don't really have an issue making more people aware of it... I do have an issue with people who don't get that I find humans disgusting, so stop sending me porn links!


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 26, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> Lawl at newbie.
> 
> First of all, stop with the oversimplification, second of all stop supporting a bestie.  The burned furs had a pretty good gist of what was going on and it was wrong, the just executed their wants rather badly.
> 
> ...



There was no evidence to make the trolls claim about wolfee being a beastie true. Appart from the fact "trols" started the rumours in the first place. Besides which that was what, a year ago?, old news, old news. Sorry, but i don't believe hearsay.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There was no evidence to make the trolls claim about wolfee being a beastie true. Appart from the fact "trols" started the rumours in the first place. Besides which that was what, a year ago?, old news, old news. Sorry, but i don't believe hearsay.



...

I truly pity the blind.

I've been around a lot longer than you, I'm pretty certain when it comes to the fandom. Trust me, he is exactly what the "trolls" are calling him. 

He was originally sniffed out long before "A year ago"....it's been knowledge for a few years. So sorry you jumped on it late and bit into the idiots defending the Zoo.

If he was not a zoo, he would not be failflailing so badly. His reaction only further shows what a liar he is. He knows what he is and can only try to save face. The fur fandom has no business considering that fool a hero. If he is a hero than I'm a celery stick.

EDIT: I still cannot believe this is an issue. I thought furs had run him out a year ago.
There was plenty of evidence when this first came to light, but then his stupid fanboys started going around wiping things left in right. If you were not there when it originally happened, oh well. The evidence was there. The fanboys wiped out what they could. Now all they can do is lie. I'm no so naive. He is what he is.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2009)

I recommend reading Paxil_Rose's thread in R&R.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 26, 2009)

Didn't aim to appear to be sticking up for wolfee. so i will clarify a bit. I see it as a repeat cycle. Trolls troll wolfee, wolfee responds exactly how the trolls want him to, they troll him some more, lather, rinse repeat. Which does not do the fandom any favours. So in some areas i agree with Trpdwarf. 

As for the beastie part 1: i have not seen/been shown any good proof of it. 2: it appears to be just hearsay to me. But i keep an open mind. I am not one to believe everything i am told/or hear.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Didn't aim to appear to be sticking up for wolfee. so i will clarify a bit. I see it as a repeat cycle. Trolls troll wolfee, wolfee responds exactly how the trolls want him to, they troll him some more, lather, rinse repeat. Which does not do the fandom any favours. So in some areas i agree with Trpdwarf.
> 
> As for the beastie part 1: i have not seen/been shown any good proof of it. 2: it appears to be just hearsay to me. But i keep an open mind. I am not one to believe everything i am told/or hear.



Well then say you are neutral and leave it at that. There was evidence, it's just too bad the fan-boys made off with it. I can understand if you don't want to judge when you see no evidence, but understand not all people who say he is a certain thing are just trolls.

Some of us have seen what led to him being a target. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Apr 26, 2009)

I have a non-furry friend who I semi-accidentally got into the porn (He asked if I was a furry, I said yes, he asked me to show him some of the porn because he was curious, then he got addicted XD) And he's like super accepting and open-minded to everything... But I found out he was under the impression that fursuits were made to have sex in X_X (I was extremely surprised that he thought this, and yet didn't have a problem with us! Well he's gay I guess that's why he's so accepting and stuff) Luckily I quickly convinced him otherwise but it seems that EVERYONE THINKS THIS!!!


----------



## Cats_Ninelives (Apr 26, 2009)

Meow, 

  Really I've about given up trying to explain it. Everyone I know knows I'm a catboy but when people ask me to explain it at work I tell them it would take to long to explain.

But really after explaining it about two hundred times I'm just to tried to try anymore!


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2009)

Cats_Ninelives said:


> Look at me!


Yep.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2009)

Cats_Ninelives said:


> Meow,
> 
> Really I've about given up trying to explain it. Everyone I know knows I'm a catboy but when people ask me to explain it at work I tell them it would take to long to explain.
> 
> But really after explaining it about two hundred times I'm just to tried to try anymore!


deh? I thought we send Kemonomimi's back to anime?


----------



## DextrousKitsune (Apr 26, 2009)

Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry. They can't because they're not furries. So if you're tired of the stigma, understand that they can't understand. Treat them like children. Be patient. I don't think they will ever truly understand, but if you're patient with them and maybe even tell them, "Hey, go online and find a fan site, and see for yourself what its about." Then they might, hopefully see the truth about the fandom. 

I say to do this from my friends experience. At school me and my friend made the fact that we're furries common knowledge, no one understood. So i guess during one of my friends classes the teachers wanted to know about it, and he spent the entire hour explaining to a bunch of humans what a furry was. He said that he wasn't sure if they understood. But he told them to go to a furry fan site if they want to see for themselves. One of the teachers said they were going to. Actually this all happened on friday. Wonder what that teacher thinks.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 26, 2009)

Being furry can mean a lot of things. 

The best thing to do is not to broadcast it though, there is no point, unless your 100% their furry too. It's not being closeted it's simply being conservative...

If you want to walk around in ears/tails or full suit everywhere then be prepared to either ignore all the crass comments or have several hundred pamphlets explaining your philosophy on furrydom.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 26, 2009)

DextrousKitsune said:


> Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry.



I think something just snapped.  I may have to murder someone to get it back in place.  Several someone's.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2009)

DextrousKitsune said:


> Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry.


G-GET THE FUCK OUT, Congrats on showing you are a insane fur


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Apr 26, 2009)

DextrousKitsune said:


> Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry.


Shut the fuck up. Furry is nothing more than a facination with anthropomorphic animals. For some it's just that you like Bugs Bunny, and to others it's further and edging on fetishism.

You are an idiot.


----------



## Scritchy (Apr 26, 2009)

I messaged Wolfee earlier on YouTube saying this:


> Hello Wolfee. Can you tell me about the beast forum situation? I don't believe it's convincing but i want to know from the wolfs mouth what is going on.



His reply to me was this:


> Thank you for you're concern sir or madam. This response is for you're inquiry regarding beastforum. This is a subject I've grown tired of discussing, but will gladly respond to a open minded individual willing to listen to my side of the story rather then just some forum trolls who want to shut me up. The beastforum situation rather it be true or false is a red herring to drive the furry war debate into the wrong direction backing me into a corner in the act of a direct assault. My entry into the Furry war (i know it's a stupid name but that is what the trolls titled it) was when i exposed a phishing website they were using to trick people into revealing their passwords. When i did this, and had the host suspend the site, their focus came to my doorstep. They then began all sorts of negative attacks against me. The beastforum situation is one of those attacks. Slander the messenger to make their message harder to accept. They claim that because there is a wolfeedarkfang account on beastforum that it automatically makes me a zoophile. I will give you a list of reasons why this assumption is blatantly false.
> 1. There is a furry section to the forum including furry artwork but of a plain and tasteless sense. One can find the same material on Fchan or FA.
> 2. In Sylvesterfox's videos he shows a time line the forum account was accessed, which shows that from it's creation date, it hadn't been accessed until it was discovered by a troll.
> 3. The account had never been used to post, and remains to this day with 0 post count.
> ...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2009)

Shut up Wolfee.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2009)

Scritchy said:


> I messaged Wolfee earlier on YouTube saying this:
> 
> 
> His reply to me was this:


....the problem is the Furries want the zoophiles out, its them who started the whole "furries like fucking/being fucked by animals" tag on us

I wouldnt mind talking to the other side of this idiot war, just isnt gonna change that Furs want the zoophiles out


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2009)

Generalizations just suck in general, mkay?

EDIT: I've been okay with Wolfee before the BF escapade, and despite what's happened, I still have no problem talking to him. 

What's happened has happened. Whoop-de-damn-do. I don't give a damn for what's past and known; not hurting me physically in any way. Not like some will get what they want in wanting some like him gone, he's gonna end up sticking around.


----------



## HoneyPup (Apr 26, 2009)

DextrousKitsune said:


> Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry.


 You are a human, whether you like it or not. "Furries" are humans.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Apr 26, 2009)

DextrousKitsune said:
			
		

> Humans are never going to understand what it is to be a furry.


So what you're saying is that you don't know what it is to be a furry.


----------



## MIDI-Kitty (Apr 26, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.
> 
> I mean, wut.



wut?

so this is what must have happened I took the red pill, fuck.

The sentence "you will see how deep the rabbit hole goes" makes so much more sense now..


----------



## El Furicuazo (Apr 26, 2009)

About the furry stigma on my region, I'm quite likely to have an upper paw.  Here in Puerto Rico, the knowledge about the furry fandom is practically nonexistant (yes, that means that the bad stereotypes haven't set root here).  Not even my dad knew about it, even though he knows tons of different people of amazingly varied backgrounds.  Also, our national newspapers sometimes publish articles about negatively viewed subcultures, accompannied by interviews & other stuff that helps to get rid of negative stereotypes.  This will help me to make the furry fandom develop positively.

Knowing all of that, I plan on taking advantage of PRIMERA HORA's (the 2nd most read newspaper in this country) column "Ask to The Know-it-all", ask "What is the furry fandom or furry subculture?".  So far, the "Know-it-all" has proven the readers about many myths & stereotypes; & when the topics are complex enough, he devotes several days to cover & explain them.  Therefore, I trust that columnist to make a good research about the topic in order to properly answer the question.  Who knows if after that I get to be found by some journalist & get an interview about the topic...

(P.D. I know the part of the interview is quite unlikely to happen, but we must be open to the possibilities).


I was gonna comment about other posters' views on the topic, but I got too involved on sharing my idea to avoid the furry stigma from intensely developing in my country (yes, I took my time to read all the thread before I started writing this post).


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 26, 2009)

RE: Wolfeedarkfang drama

See my R&R thread for in depth synopsis, but the tl;dr of it is he tried to make a name for himself at the expense of others, the others one-upped him,and he for whatever reason decided he needed to keep "fighting" people who were right.

There were no hackers, there was no plot, and I can't really make a case that there was really that much of a "war" in any regards. Any "lies and misconceptions" ended up being true, he just now spends his days making the case we were right for the wrong reasons.

He pulled a Chris-chan for a few months and reaped the benefits that come with that position. Simple as that.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 26, 2009)

Scritchy said:


> As for Wolfee Darkfang, I think their doing a good thing for the fandom on YouTube, and I don't believe the rumors the trolls make up. I mean lets face it. The key word here is -trolls-. Remember the old saying. Ignore the trolls. 1 furry decides to stand up for the fandom they love, and points out the pros of it. The trolls slowly start to lose their grip on the arguments, so they come up with incriminating stuff to use against this furry to drive other furries to turn against them. But even if this stuff turned out to be true, Wolfee's message is for the benefit of this fan base.




Also

This *IS* Wolfeedarkfang. This "random" person happens to use the exact same grammar style Wolfee never deviates from;



> As for Wolfee Darkfang, I think their doing a good thing for the fandom on YouTube






> As for Wolfee Darkfang, I think *their* doing a good thing for the fandom on YouTube






> *their*




Wolfeedarkfang is the only person I've ever seen refer to a single person in third person plural. I'll back it up with a plethora of screencaps if asked, but it seems everyone here had it figured out before I even logged in.

Congrats Wolfee. This is going on YouTube. Best get started on your "debunking" video in response to it...


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Also
> 
> This *IS* Wolfeedarkfang. This "random" person happens to use the exact same grammar style Wolfee never deviates from;
> 
> ...



Dude, you're a genius. You should join the FBI as one of the people who analyze writings. Golden, man. 
And no, that wasn't sarcasm, that was just smart.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 26, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Dude, you're a genius. You should join the FBI as one of the people who analyze writings. Golden, man.
> And no, that wasn't sarcasm, that was just smart.



You breakin' balls?


Don't break balls man. 
* à² _à² *


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> You breakin' balls?
> 
> 
> Don't break balls man.
> * à² _à² *



I don't get it. :V


----------



## Arcadium (Apr 26, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> no! Cosplay is different than furry. Furry is about escaping from reality I suppose... you create a character or maybe you draw furry art, or perhaps you fursuit. Whatever. It may have sexual aspects to it, but it is not entirely about sex!
> 
> Am I wrong?



Dude, your right. Even though i got into this for the yiff originally, i grew to appreciate the fandom for it's mindset. It's so much fun escaping from reality in a day dream, of imagining being something completely different. It's aspired me to write, to draw, and even want to fursuit, bring it to a higher level once in a while. So yiff went down from 100% of my interest, to maybe 20%, and clean, well done art, comics, fursuit's, and such took up the other 80%.

And i completely agree with this thread. Past saturday, me and my bud were hanging around opening day for our sports complex. He knows I'm a furry and such, and he knows the fandom. He also knows how much i hate the negative image. So when this really dumb, CSI watching maniac, comes around with a big group of kids, talking about furries being a group that concentrates on getting into a suit and having a big orgies, my friend quickly put his head down, and i stopped them. I backed us all the fuck up, describing what it really is, comparing us really too a more creative, anthro loving version of Klingons. I made sure that they got it, and i felt like shit after. Why? Because no one took into consideration what i said, and walked away calling me a freak! Honestly, they said, "Well Fuck off furry freak!"

I would of kicked the living shit out of that person if it wasn't a gal. Seriously, i would of knocked some teeth out.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Also
> 
> This *IS* Wolfeedarkfang. This "random" person happens to use the exact same grammar style Wolfee never deviates from;
> 
> ...



Are you sure it's just not another of the many grammatically flawed that is here by coincidence? |D It's guaranteed there are members who won't use correct pronouns on forums constantly.

What if "Scritchy" really ISN'T Wolfee, but one of many supporters? Where will you go from there?

There's always the off chance you may be incorrect there, man. ;D


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Are you sure it's just not another of the many grammatically flawed that is here by coincidence? |D It's guaranteed there are members who won't use correct pronouns on forums constantly.
> 
> What if "Scritchy" really ISN'T Wolfee, but one of many supporters? Where will you go from there?
> 
> There's always the off chance you may be incorrect there, man. ;D



It's funny because right after I read this, I looked at your avatar. 
He could be wrong, but I applauded him for his brilliant observation. And now that he brought up the point, it does make a lot of sense to me.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 26, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Are you sure it's just not another of the many grammatically flawed that is here by coincidence? |D It's guaranteed there are members who won't use correct pronouns on forums constantly.
> 
> What if "Scritchy" really ISN'T Wolfee, but one of many supporters? Where will you go from there?
> 
> There's always the off chance you may be incorrect there, man. ;D




Trust me. It's a very, very distinct typing style. Every sockpuppet he ever used has it as well.

If I'm wrong I'd be incredibly shocked, and will apologize. But given that typing style, the fact that he admits that he checked out the boards the very same day this was posted and was shocked by all the pro-Wolfee sentiment, his history of sock puppet supporters and the fact he bumped a + month old thread to defend Wolfee when there was no Wolfee discussion happening in it previously, I highly, highly doubt I'm wrong.

Things like this, *this* is why he gets trolled in the first place...


----------



## TrbalFox (Apr 26, 2009)

How does this have anything to do with the topic? And why should anyone give a flying f***? As far as i care this wolfee character is just another furry.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 26, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Trust me. It's a very, very distinct typing style. Every sockpuppet he ever used has it as well.
> 
> If I'm wrong I'd be incredibly shocked, and will apologize. But given that typing style, the fact that he admits that he checked out the boards the very same day this was posted and was shocked by all the pro-Wolfee sentiment, his history of sock puppet supporters and the fact he bumped a + month old thread to defend Wolfee when there was no Wolfee discussion happening in it previously, I highly, highly doubt I'm wrong.
> 
> Things like this, *this* is why he gets trolled in the first place...



True. I don't know about his sockpuppets, but in his videos and on his profiles of pretty much everything he does talk like this, and he's not one to be short on his vocabulary and/or grammar.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 26, 2009)

TrbalFox said:


> How does this have anything to do with the topic? And why should anyone give a flying f***? As far as i care this wolfee character is just another furry.



Says someone who, _again_, *just now* joined...


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow.. quite a jump start for this thread, after flat-lining for just about three months. The OP was May, last year too, heh.

Anyway, whatever the situation is with the "Youtube furry war" (I guess I would've followed this if I knew it was a big deal), it may be more well suited over in Paxil Rose's thread. It's relevant here, but might as well cinch it all together.

It is kind of strange to see the new members reporting to these threads, but try to keep it civil. This all smells like too much impending drama.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 27, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> Wow.. quite a jump start for this thread, after flat-lining for just about three months. The OP was May, last year too, heh.
> 
> Anyway, whatever the situation is with the "Youtube furry war" (I guess I would've followed this if I knew it was a big deal), it may be more well suited over in Paxil Rose's thread. It's relevant here, but might as well cinch it all together.
> 
> It is kind of strange to see the new members reporting to these threads, but try to keep it civil. This all smells like too much impending drama.



Won't be much drama until Skritch or whatever his name is responds. Or not.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2009)

There will always be a stigma. Too few are willing to do something, and too much are usually the root of the problem.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> There was no evidence to make the trolls claim about wolfee being a beastie true. Appart from the fact "trols" started the rumours in the first place. Besides which that was what, a year ago?, old news, old news. Sorry, but i don't believe hearsay.


 

You're a black squirrel and you support wolfee. Gee, who could you be?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're a black squirrel and you support wolfee. Gee, who could you be?



where does it say that i support wolfee in my post?.....lets see. no where. stop twising my words 

so who am i then? >.>


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You're a black squirrel and you support wolfee. Gee, who could you be?



Re typing my post as i was eating previously. 

Now To where does it actually say in my post that i "support wolfee"?, It doesn't, it just sates that i havent seen any evidence to back up the allegation, that does not mean i support wolfee. It also states that i do not believe hearsay. Which i don't. 

To clarify a bit better, and to repeat myself, I jumped on the bandwagon at a late stage of that accusation towards wolfee, to which said evidence had vannished. So, i remain neutral. As i have already had this discussion with TrpDwarf in another thread. 

I am not the sort of person who makes judgement of a person because of what i have heard. And my appoligies for the faggot remark, had a rough day, and am not in the best of moods.  

My only question is, who do you think i am?  (even if my handle is a huge hint)


----------



## Mitch Whitespine (Apr 27, 2009)

*clears throat*

ITT: BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Re typing my post as i was eating previously.
> 
> Now To where does it actually say in my post that i "support wolfee"?, It doesn't, it just sates that i havent seen any evidence to back up the allegation, that does not mean i support wolfee. It also states that i do not believe hearsay. Which i don't.
> 
> ...


 
No need to get worked up over who I think you are. By the way, ever find out who those "DMCA Nazis" were? because I agree, down with those DMCA Nazis!



RandyDarkshade said:


> to which said evidence had vannished.


 
If I remember right, most of it is archived, but it doesn't matter to you, because you'll probably say "LOL! Obviously photoshopped!" 


Here is one for ya. Do you think it is okay for someone to go out and recruit naive furries into their own personal flame war, and guilt trip them by saying "real furs defend other furs, no matter what, and if you don't, then you're not a real fur"?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> No need to get worked up over who I think you are. By the way, ever find out who those "DMCA Nazis" were? because I agree, down with those DMCA Nazis!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even know what DMCA stands for. In answer to the question, no i don't think it is right. 

And i believe you think i am someone else. Because my youtube name is the same as this one. I use this handle where ever i go. Whats archived?, whats photoshopped?


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 27, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.
> 
> I mean, wut.



but you DO become furry out of choice.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

psychweasel said:


> but you DO become furry out of choice.



I agree, it's not as much of a gray area is homosexuality.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> To clarify a bit better, and to repeat myself, I jumped on the bandwagon at a late stage of that accusation towards wolfee, to which said evidence had vannished. )



Why does everyone assume the evidence has "vanished"? It hasn't. Not by a long shot. We have *lots* of it. Readily available. Upon request.

How most of you got that impression is beyond me.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Why does everyone assume the evidence has "vanished"? It hasn't. Not by a long shot. We have *lots* of it. Readily available. Upon request.
> 
> How most of you got that impression is beyond me.



I would be more than happy to look over the stuff again, for personal verification or an innate curiosity as to how much was saved. Send me a PM sometime.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, and in some totally shocking turn of events, it seems my thread got closed. What are the odds...

Anyway, as I said. Evidence. lots of it. Ask and you shall receive.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Oh, and in some totally shocking turn of events, it seems my thread got closed. What are the odds...
> 
> Anyway, as I said. Evidence. lots of it. Ask and you shall receive.



Gee...I wonder if a certain someone only made an account in an attempt to baw and get it taken down.

Do you know, you should go find a nice live journal to continue the whole retinue.
EDIT: Make your own Live Journal group dedicated to the whole thing. Then you are your own mod. Then you don't have to worry about it being taken down.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Oh, and in some totally shocking turn of events, it seems my thread got closed. What are the odds...
> 
> Anyway, as I said. Evidence. lots of it. Ask and you shall receive.



Quick question, why do you still care?


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Quick question, why do you still care?



What does it matter to you if he cares?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> What does it matter to you if he cares?



He'll keep going on about it.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Quick question, why do you still care?


My guess is because said "Guru" still cares about it too.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> He'll keep going on about it.



And?


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Oh, and another thing.

All those videos I linked here from Photobucket, because "someone" DMCA'd them off of YouTube?


Guess why they aren't on Photobucket anymore.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> And?



Repeated subjects lose flavor over time.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Repeated subjects lose flavor over time.



Then it's a good thing _somebody_ finds a way to try and weasel out of things before they're concluded, amirite?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Then it's a good thing _somebody_ finds a way to try and weasel out of things before they're concluded, amirite?



How fast can the conclusion be made?


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> How fast can the conclusion be made?



The first time it took about 8 months.

It looks like now it'll be tonight.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> The first time it took about 8 months.
> 
> It looks like now it'll be tonight.



Well, bring home the bacon soon!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Repeated subjects lose flavor over time.



If they are important subjects...does it matter?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

Trpdwarf said:


> If they are important subjects...does it matter?



Gray area.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Taking bets; how long until this thread is closed and I'm banned for "repeated harassment", even though the member in question brought up his own name  first, and I can prove everything I've said is true.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Taking bets; how long until this thread is closed and I'm banned for "repeated harassment", even though the member in question brought up his own name  first, and I can prove everything I've said is true.



I'll say within the next day.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Oh, and another thing.
> 
> All those videos I linked here from Photobucket, because "someone" DMCA'd them off of YouTube?
> 
> ...



...Don't need to guess.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

I won't, because with it acknowledged they'll probably avoid such and instead report individual posts.

Like this one right here.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

Betting's closed. New poll;

How long will it take furry in question to realize that by doing this he proved everything I said about him in the thread was accurate?


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Betting's closed. New poll;
> 
> How long will it take furry in question to realize that by doing this he proved everything I said about him in the thread was accurate?



Sorry, I've got a 1 bet limit.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 27, 2009)

You're no fun.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 27, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> You're no fun.



Though there's a predictability among certain people, the time can be very variable if said person is keeping track of this. Therefore, I can't make another bet for tonight.


----------



## sobe (Apr 27, 2009)

its because theres idiots out there who only look at the sexual aspect which isnt veiwed by all furries, and they go spread what they thing is "weird" or "wrong", but evven for the sexual aspect, they can go mind there own god damn buisness lol


----------



## Attaman (Apr 27, 2009)

sobe said:


> its because theres idiots out there who only look at the sexual aspect which isnt veiwed by all furries, and they go spread what they thing is "weird" or "wrong", but evven for the sexual aspect, they can go mind there own god damn buisness lol


You know, I think the same thing could be argued for those making fun of trolls.

"It's because there's idiots out there who only look at the "Yiff in hell furfags!" trolls, and they go spread what they think is "hate" or "racism", but even for the "lulzy" aspect, they can go mind their own damn business and let them have their opinions."


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 27, 2009)

Attaman said:


> You know, I think the same thing could be argued for those making fun of trolls.
> 
> "It's because there's idiots out there who only look at the "Yiff in hell furfags!" trolls, and they go spread what they think is "hate" or "racism", but even for the "lulzy" aspect, they can go mind their own damn business and let them have their opinions."



Ultraforge was an awesome non-yiff in hell furfag troll. He's also a Youtuber. Furries should listen more to what he has to say.


----------



## Lethe5683 (Apr 28, 2009)

If you don't like repedative issues you could just ignore it.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

Lethe5683 said:


> If you don't like repedative issues you could just ignore it.


Then this forum would be barren, for every topic here have been repeated over, and over again


----------



## shen-po (Apr 28, 2009)

ive had one guy ask if a furry was a person who has fucked a dog.... :/


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't even know what DMCA stands for. In answer to the question, no i don't think it is right.
> 
> And i believe you think i am someone else. Because my youtube name is the same as this one. I use this handle where ever i go. Whats archived?, whats photoshopped?


 
Uh huh...


----------



## Leostale (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah.. Furry stigma sucks many people tend to get the wrong idea of what it truly means.

Generally it's all about  fictional anthropomorphic animal characters with human personalities and characteristics.... and it clearly did not state anything about it to be malicious


----------



## Carenath (Apr 28, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.


Uhm... you choose to be a furry, you dont have to be one.



TheGreatCrusader said:


> ...Furry gets a lot of it's bad 'image' from the way the media portrays us as well as the porn. The few that take it as a fetish ruin the image for the people that take it seriously.
> 
> I'd try to take it with a grain of salt. People are ignorant.


The 'media'... you mean MTV, that episode of CSI, and that episode of American Dad. They portray the fur fandom the way they do because of the material that is so obvious and easily available when you search for 'furry'.
The porn is everywhere and incredibly visible.. you go to yiffstar or VCL, and the porn is right there and visible. And most people just see the fact that these are animals depicted.. and automatically assume that they are drawn human-like as a way of avoiding being labled as beasty. I am willing to bet that most people, thought what I did when I first found the fandom... a bunch of humans that liked fucking animals, but drew themselves as anthro as a way of rationalising it.
I was looking for dragon art at first, and I found all the dragon porn first, most of it that was any good, being drawn by Athus and Narse... argued to be the two best artists out there, though I know of better artists that get overlooked because they dont draw lots of porn. You go to Yiffstar, and you see almost all the time, banners for Bad Dragon, a group that swathes of the fandom are unhealthily obsessed with... and of course you get the drama that goes with that.. people begging to have their 'designs' made into pieces.. and pestering Narse to draw them.
With all this kind of stuff happening, you can be forgiven for thinking that furries were about anything but sex.



An Sionnach Rua said:


> I don't remember saying "Hmm, I_ think _I'll become a furry".


Well furry is a choice, you are not born one.
Also.. off-topic.. but "The Red Fox" its incredible that on a site halfway around the world, on a topic so alien, that I find someone who's profile is as gaelige. Might you be perhaps one of the only Irish speakers in the fandom... quite possibly 


Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> ....the problem is the Furries want the zoophiles out, its them who started the whole "furries like fucking/being fucked by animals" tag on us
> 
> I wouldnt mind talking to the other side of this idiot war, just isnt gonna change that Furs want the zoophiles out


No... its the fact that most furries appear to have an obsession with seeing themselves as animals fucking other animals that conveniently are drawn with just enough human traits, to avoid looking like real animals... you dont see much 'feral' artwork out there unless it involves dragons.. oddly no one seems to care much about two feral dragons going at it.

And that wouldnt be a bad thing at all.. but you cant really eliminate them all, most will just deny it and go into hiding. The smart ones wont use their 'known' usernames on zoo boards to avoid a direct connection.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

Carenath said:


> No... its the fact that most furries appear to have an obsession with seeing themselves as animals fucking other animals that conveniently are drawn with just enough human traits, to avoid looking like real animals... you dont see much 'feral' artwork out there unless it involves dragons.. oddly no one seems to care much about two feral dragons going at it.
> 
> And that wouldnt be a bad thing at all.. but you cant really eliminate them all, most will just deny it and go into hiding. The smart ones wont use their 'known' usernames on zoo boards to avoid a direct connection.


Then what about the zoophiles who have their sona being screwed by an animal?

What I'm generally saying the only smart folks keep their preferences mainly to themselves instead of parading around, then again I'm no furry, I'm just a guy who hangs around with them now


----------



## iamflak (Apr 28, 2009)

The simple solution to all the stigma: DON'T TELL ANYONE!


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

A stigma. Now how does such a fine group such as the furries even get such a thing? 


Incidentally, what does everyone think of my new signature?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

What signature?


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

ohmahgawd siggy won't show =;0


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

There we go.

I assume this is allowed, since it's an actual screencap I took from a YouTube profile of my friend. Oh, I can link everyone right to it upon request to make sure it's legit, so slaner and hearsay shouldn't be an issue.

However, if not kosher, do let me know.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 28, 2009)

Ohlol.

I think we know who Paxil's lawyer is.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

I'm more interesting in seeing who _his_ lawyer is, to be quite honest...

:3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 28, 2009)

Silly Wolfee, only folks who can go to court for stuff online are hackers and pirates


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2009)

I am a little bit drowsy from Martial arts class so my posts may not be organized, but I am going to play devil's Advocate to guess why we have a stigma. Follow along or don't, I do not care.

1.Fetish trash heap and Vermin nest: because of the do not judge and open door policy, the fandom is like a potential vermin (already is) nesting place. We have Zoos, Pedos, Sex obbsessed (And may be Sex offenders) and the like. I would guess the ones who came up with the "Do not judge" policy were the ones who were outcasted in a part of society that would not accept them...School perhaps and they feel that it is their duty to accept all who were blackballed from society, even when they have something....questionable about them

2.Drama: Furries baw about every little thing, even when it comes to the fandom being questioned they baw...and they try to cover the truth with fallacies. 

3. "Everything is furry": Some have a habit of peeing on anything and calling it furry and not caring of the implications. Fanboyism as they call it...but that's a different story....

Those are the ones I can think of for now.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Silly Wolfee, only folks who can go to court for stuff online are hackers and pirates



It's kinda like pissing into a see of piss.


----------



## Brazen (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi, anti-furry Youtube troll here.

There are so many factors to take into account when talking about the stigma that there's no way for me to address them all, instead, in an act of blatant self-promotion I'd direct you to some of my videos if want.

Basically, the reason there's such a huge furry stigma is because of the fact that the community is so seemingly tight-knit. I know there are huge amounts of internal conflicts but to the average mundane you guys seem to be as close as -forgive my analogy- a bunch of ghettoized blacks who go on to form a street gang, or any real ghettoized minority.
That's just how it seems, you guys never have public witch hunts, you seem to get along perfectly in those little conventions of yours. Ergo, when people find out that there are elements of X in your fandom, they assume that it is unanimously accepted and thus, unanimously indulged in. 

In the mundane world tolerance that's displayed in the fandom simply does not exist, you can't be an open zoophile at a football game and get away with it like you can in the fandom.


----------



## ScruffyHyena (Apr 28, 2009)

Entlassen said:


> I'm not so much sick of the stereotype that it's just a fetish, but the notion that one becomes of a furry out of choice.
> 
> I mean, wut.




I hope to God above you aren't being serious.

I'm afraid I would just go loony if I were to find out you were serious about that statement.

How is being a furry not a choice? It's a fandom. An internet fan club. Trekkies don't say they didn't choose to be Trekkies; they know they made the choice of getting into it. Why can't furries do that? Oh yeah, "I havethe spirit of an animulz lolololol" 

Jesus Christ in a Birchwood Canoe, that's just ridiculous. YOu stumble upon furry artwork, you have the choice to say 

"I like this, I am now going to continue searching for it. Oh my? What's this furry smut? Ok!" 

OR

"I like this, I'm going to move forward. What's this? Furry smut? meh."

OR

"Wtf."

Being a furry is nothing but choice, because if it weren't for the internet, you wouldn't know what afurry is, so you wouldn't call yourself one. Cram it pl0x.


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 28, 2009)

oh paxil, he's a furry! everyone knows he won't do anything.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Hi, anti-furry Youtube troll here.
> 
> There are so many factors to take into account when talking about the stigma that there's no way for me to address them all, instead, in an act of blatant self-promotion I'd direct you to some of my videos if want.



Seen them. I found them informative.



> Basically, the reason there's such a huge furry stigma is because of the fact that the community is so seemingly tight-knit. I know there are huge amounts of internal conflicts but to the average mundane you guys seem to be as close as -forgive my analogy- a bunch of ghettoized blacks who go on to form a street gang, or any real ghettoized minority.
> That's just how it seems, you guys never have public witch hunts, you seem to get along perfectly in those little conventions of yours. Ergo, when people find out that there are elements of X in your fandom, they assume that it is unanimously accepted and thus, unanimously indulged in.



No one wants to be a Vigilante and making sure that certain individuals are black-balled from the fandom, at the same time in order to be...err...Batman, you have to fight through the croonies that were too gullible to eat out of the hands of the one they followed and would protect them to the end...Like Ebon for example. 

At the same time, none of the furries care to do anything unil something in the mass media portrays the fandom in a negative light. They become defensive and yet flailing with words.



> In the mundane world tolerance that's displayed in the fandom simply does not exist, you can't be an open zoophile at a football game and get away with it like you can in the fandom.



The Hypocrisy of "Tolerance" within the fandom...which is an illusion. It dosen't exist.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2009)

Given that this thread is from fucking May and it's pretty much going nowhere fast, can we get a lock here?


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> There we go.
> 
> I assume this is allowed, since it's an actual screencap I took from a YouTube profile of my friend. Oh, I can link everyone right to it upon request to make sure it's legit, so slaner and hearsay shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> However, if not kosher, do let me know.



What on earth does he want to take you to court for? And i wonder what wolfee's fanclub would say if they knew this is how he acted behind the scenes. Actually i know what they would say without even asking. Thanks to you Paxil i see wolfee in a whole new light now.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am a little bit drowsy from Martial arts class so my posts may not be organized, but I am going to play devil's Advocate to guess why we have a stigma. Follow along or don't, I do not care.
> 
> 1.Fetish trash heap and Vermin nest: because of the do not judge and open door policy, the fandom is like a potential vermin (already is) nesting place. We have Zoos, Pedos, Sex obbsessed (And may be Sex offenders) and the like. I would guess the ones who came up with the "Do not judge" policy were the ones who were outcasted in a part of society that would not accept them...School perhaps and they feel that it is their duty to accept all who were blackballed from society, even when they have something....questionable about them
> 
> ...



And i agree with Zeke here. Thanks to a few trolls on here and a few furries, i see things differently now. I used to be a culprit and call everything "furry" but now i make a point of not doing it. I've never been trolled on youtube either. But then i have never created drama, nor gone shouting shit like "IM A FURRY AND PROUD!!" and all the others. Don't know if that is why i don't get trolled on youtube.

To be honest i haven't watched a furry video on youtube in.......a year or so .


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Given that this thread is from fucking May and it's pretty much going nowhere fast, can we get a lock here?




Why? Given the fact that you now have an "anti-furry" viewpoint you didn't have before, and even a sockpuppet example of the very thing we've mentioned, I say now's as good a time as any to keep discussion going.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What on earth does he want to take you to court for? And i wonder what wolfee's fanclub would say if they knew this is how he acted behind the scenes. Actually i know what they would say without even asking. Thanks to you Paxil i see wolfee in a whole new light now.




Why thank you, I do what I can.

Anyway, his friends will look the other way when he pulls this shit. Many will outright admit it's stupid and irrational, but very rarely will he be advised to cut the crap.

I can't give names because God knows who and who isn't a member here and I don't want the banhammer, however, a quick look on his channel will give you a good idea of how he and his friends view his shenanigan's.


----------



## Nishi (Apr 28, 2009)

Hehe, yeah, plenty of people don't understand it, and have the wrong idea.

You can educate some, but not everyone will listen, understand, or want to understand.
They aren't worth the frustration.

The only people worth caring about are those that are open and will give ideas a chance. If someone's too close-minded to hear how something really is, they're lost beyond not knowing what furries are.


----------



## Vaba (Apr 28, 2009)

CombatRaccoon said:


> I'm sick of having to explain to people what furry is.
> I mean, really. It's just gotten to the point where they say, "umm... you DO know what furry is, riiiight? It's a sexual fetish."
> and I just shake my head and say, "No, you're wrong. but I don't feel the urge to explain myself to the likes of you."
> 
> ...



No, you are not at all wrong. I have only told one trusted person that I am a furry, and it took me at LEAST half an hour to explain it thoroughly to her. I heavily dislike fully explaining it to everyone who asks me. I did it mostly over AIM, which made it even harder (yeah, you can't really show bodily language and emotion over AIM can you? ).

     Anyways... I will use this post to describe what a furry is to curious people from now on. You have saved me a *LOT* of trouble, and I am very happy about that. I hope my post is a good contribution to this thread.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Hi, anti-furry Youtube troll here.
> 
> There are so many factors to take into account when talking about the stigma that there's no way for me to address them all, instead, in an act of blatant self-promotion I'd direct you to some of my videos if want.
> 
> ...



People just care too much about things they know nothing about. When you're on the internet, it becomes a little tiresome to hunt down all those "evil-doers". And any con-goers are going to have a good time, which usually isn't starting shit with other people.

That's just my opinion on the matter. There's nothing that can be done to illustrate the true diversity within the perceived "fandom". There aren't only stupid people within the furry fandom. They're a part of real life. Whether or not something's really social injustice, it's all a matter of perspective. Does anyone out there really expect people to give enough of a fuck to go all vigilante and attack those whose lifestyles contradict our own personal beliefs? I guess that's what trolls are for anyway. It's a big fucking world, and somehow the internet's even bigger.

So whatever _seems_ people want to perceive, they're free to do so. We all want to be entitled, correct, and justified in our personal quests. Everyone just has to learn how to not give a fuck.



Ratte said:


> Given that this thread is from fucking May and it's pretty much going nowhere fast, can we get a lock here?



I _almost_ locked it when it came back, but a little while back, people had an issue with mods locking threads before they hit the three-month, and even more recently, some people feel it's some form of censorship. I'm going to let it progress as is for now and give it a chance to hit another fault before closing. We'll see what kind of bullshit it turns into, heheh.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 28, 2009)

Nishi said:


> Hehe, yeah, plenty of people don't understand it, and have the wrong idea.
> 
> You can educate some, but not everyone will listen, understand, or want to understand.
> They aren't worth the frustration.
> ...



I like to think i am open minded. Well, i must be to be able to see points from both parties. but, discussing things like this on here, with trolls aswell as furries has made me view things a little differently. So yeah, some can be educated, Those that can't, i feel just do not want to see things from another perspective.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 28, 2009)

Grimfang said:


> I _almost_ locked it when it came back, but a little while back, people had an issue with mods locking threads before they hit the three-month, and even more recently, some people feel it's some form of censorship. I'm going to let it progress as is for now and give it a chance to hit another fault before closing. We'll see what kind of bullshit it turns into, heheh.



Meh, alrighty.

*popcorn*


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> What on earth does he want to take you to court for? And i wonder what wolfee's fanclub would say if they knew this is how he acted behind the scenes. Actually i know what they would say without even asking. Thanks to you Paxil i see wolfee in a whole new light now.


 
We're not as full of shit as some people would like say we are.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 28, 2009)

ScruffyHyena said:


> I hope to God above you aren't being serious.
> 
> I'm afraid I would just go loony if I were to find out you were serious about that statement.
> 
> ...


 

Oddly enough furrydom will lead some to therianism. From what I have seen, furries seem to think, or at least subconsciously, that they have a connection to an animal. Talk to a furry long enough, and they will probably say they feel some kind of kinship toward a certain animal. Most of these people usually have a fursona of a fox or wolf.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Paxil, your signature is amazing.


----------



## Meeew (Apr 28, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Paxil, your signature is amazing.



Yours is better

Although i'm highly biased, rooting more joel and matt yiff xD


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Meeew said:


> Yours is better
> 
> Although i'm highly biased, rooting more joel and matt yiff xD



Logical. xD
I do think the lyrics compliment the comic in a way, though. I just like the lyrics and pic to begin with, though.

Back on topic;

I've talked to Wolfee a few times, and I'm sure he's a pretty cool guy. But he is cowardly and suspicious, I don't admire that in a person.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

:/ I'm new with conversing with furries, but just today the group I hang with around lunch completely were against all furries.
then again, sometimes I dont blame them.

but then there's /b/.....


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> :/ I'm new with conversing with furries, but just today the group I hang with around lunch completely were against all furries.
> then again, sometimes I dont blame them.
> 
> but then there's /b/.....



That sucks. Thankfully alot of my friends don't know what a furry is, so I just tell them it's a person who partakes in a common interest of anthropomorphic art. (Then proceeded to tell them what exactly anthropomorphic means.) I then told them to check out the fandom, and I might give them links or something soon. I'm excited. 

Death to /b/. :/


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 28, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> That sucks. Thankfully alot of my friends don't know what a furry is, so I just tell them it's a person who partakes in a common interest of anthropomorphic art. (Then proceeded to tell them what exactly anthropomorphic means.) I then told them to check out the fandom, and I might give them links or something soon. I'm excited.
> 
> Death to /b/. :/




XD /b/ liberated me from being sheltered, so I must hand it to them. 

:/ all my friends dont like furries.
except my band. but my band wants to find the most revolting anything to showcase...
heh hehe... we made a song with a dead pigeon.
all hail our god genesis p. orridge!!

anyway.  nice to meet you. I'm new here, but have technically been a furry since before furries existed.
but if you want to get technical, feel free to ostracize.


----------



## FurForCameron (Apr 28, 2009)

Zrcalo said:


> XD /b/ liberated me from being sheltered, so I must hand it to them.
> 
> :/ all my friends dont like furries.
> except my band. but my band wants to find the most revolting anything to showcase...
> ...



Dead pigeon. <:'C
Also, hope you have fun here. I'm trying to be alot more active, because I went off and did other furry things for a while after joining, and just remembered how cool the community was here, and came back. It's funner than I thought, civil discussion. (Or uncivil. >)
But yes, while I do give credit to alot of the internet, with stuff like Encylopaedia Dramatica, that gave me the... Erm... Knowledge (That's good for now) that I possess today. I know more about people and... You know. Sex. :/
Doesn't mean I can't disapprove of them, though. They still support the furry stigma blindly.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Dead pigeon. <:'C
> Also, hope you have fun here. I'm trying to be alot more active, because I went off and did other furry things for a while after joining, and just remembered how cool the community was here, and came back. It's funner than I thought, civil discussion. (Or uncivil. >)
> But yes, while I do give credit to alot of the internet, with stuff like Encylopaedia Dramatica, that gave me the... Erm... Knowledge (That's good for now) that I possess today. I know more about people and... You know. Sex. :/
> Doesn't mean I can't disapprove of them, though. They still support the furry stigma blindly.




I completely agree. 
I think it's my inner troll/hacker self that wants so badly to be part of well.. /b/... though I spend most of my time on /x/ the paranormal board and neopets. 8D
what's sad is fchan.... basically the whole site of fchan IS the furry stigma. and one thing is for sure.. alot of furries ARE the furry stigma. As well as gay people act like the gay stigma. It's these individuals that usually started the whole thing.

yes. furries ORIGINALLY /were/ people who got off acting like animals in suits. and to change this stigma would be like trying to change the stigma of the oil companies going green (oh but they try!) I think for one, to change a stigma--one must first accept it and then act in the opposite way. like... acknowledge there are filty dirty furries yiffing in fursuits but.. you act completely unlike that. that is one way to change a stigma. whining about it does no good. 

if your foot is sore, you dont keep running on it and complain, you stop and take a rest. 

:/ sorry for my rambling, but there's just some things that we cant change.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

FurForCameron said:


> Paxil, your signature is amazing.


Why thank you.


FurForCameron said:


> I've talked to Wolfee a few times, and I'm sure he's a pretty cool guy. But he is cowardly and suspicious, I don't admire that in a person.




I'll give him this; he has been able to keep a select group of friends for a very, very long time. Now, given, those friends are exactly as batshit crazy as he is, but even the 2 or 3 he has managed to keep that are level headed people agree he's crazy, yet befriend him anyway. So obviously he _can_ be a cool dude to some extent.

However, he's a grown man, and cool dude or not, he's behaving like an indignant child. Whether he's doing it all in the name of "Fandom!", as he often claims he does, or because he's a small, insecure little man, as all us "trolls" have pretty much assumed, he'll eventually need to learn until he stops making a spectacle of himself on a consistent basis he'll be treated like one.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





lol. sounds like an interesting character...
:/ if I ever get that way (sometimes I lose it) 
please send me a virtual slap.


----------



## Shadow (Apr 29, 2009)

paxil rose said:


> Why thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll be honest, he was a good help and friend when my o0ShadowFox0o account was phished. I still consider him a good friend. It's just bad when sometimes things don't go as good as they can.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Shadow said:


> I'll be honest, he was a good help and friend when my o0ShadowFox0o account was phished. I still consider him a good friend. It's just bad when sometimes things don't go as good as they can.



Sounds reasonable enough, I'm not going to argue "No, he's not really a good friend because __________".

But again, look at the sig. Good guy or not, things he willingly choses to do and say are the reasons he's trolled. Whether he honestly believes he's doing good, is too proud to acknowledge he's wrong, or really is deep down just a bad person, I wouldn't know. So long as he continues to do what he does, however, he will reap the consequences.


----------



## Wolfee Darkfang (Apr 29, 2009)

Alright i did not want to have to post on these forums and feed the frakking troll. I must remind you why the other topic was closed.



> I'm sorry to acknowledge the fears it, but it's been brought to my attention that the user subjected to most of the focus here is a member of the FA community. Regardless of whatever is going on with youtube and beastforums, we don't want anyone defaming of members here. And no one's being banned, heh. Whatever's going on will just have to be discussed directly between those involved, or somewhere else.


Furthermore pax is a forum troll who was banned from youtube for trolling multiple furries. Hes one of the most persistant trolls up there with empiroqkrit who have been hounding me for thep ast 14 months. He goes to great lengths to get my attention. I wish he would leave the the frakk alone but he wont. He never has. He labels me with all sorts of accusations, half he can't prove, the rest of it he uses partial truth to convince people that his lies are true. I wil now correct a few things.

The image in his signature is due to a situation ON YOUTUBE (which should have frakking stayed youtube ya know?). Some troll took a piece of artwork from my website, altered it, put his own copyright label on it, and claimed it was his. It wasn't paxil who did it. it was another troll. The troll used it as his userpage wallpaper. I asked them to take it down. They refused. I then warned them i would contact my lawyer. He still refused. I own a legal copyright on all my artwork. Just like most major artists. Thats why i said that to the troll.

Second of all, as another forum member pointed out... Regarding the frakking beast forum.


> Thank you for you're concern sir or madam. This response is for you're inquiry regarding beastforum. This is a subject I've grown tired of discussing, but will gladly respond to a open minded individual willing to listen to my side of the story rather then just some forum trolls who want to shut me up. The beastforum situation rather it be true or false is a red herring to drive the furry war debate into the wrong direction backing me into a corner in the act of a direct assault. My entry into the Furry war (i know it's a stupid name but that is what the trolls titled it) was when i exposed a phishing website they were using to trick people into revealing their passwords. When i did this, and had the host suspend the site, their focus came to my doorstep. They then began all sorts of negative attacks against me. The beastforum situation is one of those attacks. Slander the messenger to make their message harder to accept. They claim that because there is a wolfeedarkfang account on beastforum that it automatically makes me a zoophile. I will give you a list of reasons why this assumption is blatantly false.
> 1. There is a furry section to the forum including furry artwork but of a plain and tasteless sense. One can find the same material on Fchan or FA.
> 2. In Sylvesterfox's videos he shows a time line the forum account was accessed, which shows that from it's creation date, it hadn't been accessed until it was discovered by a troll.
> 3. The account had never been used to post, and remains to this day with 0 post count.
> ...


If you refuse to hear my side of the story, thats you're problem. believe the troll all you want. But at least consider my side and not just brush me off like some gnat. You need to listen to reasoning and not just accept what a troll says as truth. This is all i have to frakking say. And yes i use the word frakk from battlestar rather then the real word because i don't know how the forum rules apply to curse words here. On YouTube i can say the real world without worry. He even tried to make a deal with me once to where i admit that I'm a zoophile (Which I'm not one at all so i would never do that), and he would leave me alone. Of course I'm not going to do it and degrade everything i believe in just so some troll can win...

I humbly request this thread locked. I also request paxil rose get the boot. This is his 3rd strike at defaming a community member. The same one in fact... He will not stop. This is what he does. It's what he has been doing for the past 14 months. Nothing but. An he says I have no life? At least I'm not on forums and YouTube all frakking day making fun of people who are different then I am... Get over yourself pax. You're never going to get rid of me no matter how hard you try. I am a furry. I will stay. In the words of ultraforge "live with it or die from it".


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

I wish furries would know when it was time to haul ass :V


----------



## Magikian (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> I humbly request this thread locked. I also request paxil rose get the boot. This is his 3rd strike at defaming a community member. The same one in fact... He will not stop. This is what he does. It's what he has been doing for the past 14 months. Nothing but. An he says I have no life? At least I'm not on forums and YouTube all frakking day making fun of people who are different then I am... Get over yourself pax. You're never going to get rid of me no matter how hard you try. I am a furry. I will stay. In the words of ultraforge "live with it or die from it".



First. You can't request a threadlock just because you disagree with it.

Second. The same that you said about pax getting over himself can be said for you. He goes for you because he knows he can get a reaction.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Last time I checked this topic wasn't about anyone in particular.

In fact it was created long before Paxil joined.

So in short:


----------



## Magikian (Apr 29, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> words and picture



OMG SHENZI YOU BROKE THE RULES I AM REPORTING YOU


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Magikian said:


> OMG SHENZI YOU BROKE THE RULES I AM REPORTING YOU


NOT IF I REPORT YOU FIRST FGGT


----------



## skelefetus (Apr 29, 2009)

this is PRECISELY why I am now currently working on a documentary that exposes the truth to our anthro nature.

that we are all just people, young and old, male and female, gay and straight, who have complicated tastes in lifestyles or artistic measure.

While some people randomly disregard foxes or raccoons at a zoo, we CHERISH every living second beside them. 

If some kid badmouths the hell out of a natural iconic character, be in animation or otherwise, WE DEFEND ITS LEGACY because WE CARE more than any average dickhead who insists otherwise.

Fursuits are just a method of expression & comfort among us. We trade off various styles of slang & anthropomorphic lingo because we simply want to seek an understanding among ourselves either in real-life or on the internet.

simply put:

I want to produce & create a tolerable, fun and informative motion picture that delves into historical fact, rhetoric ideals, and simply explains in a cracked nutshell WHY WE ARE WHO WE CLAIM TO BE CONSTANTLY.

we grok the furry lifestyle. we grok artistic expression. we will be famous someday, and I aim to keep that promise as long as I continue to breathe and check Furaffinity.com daily for new artwork & updates.


----------



## Wolfee Darkfang (Apr 29, 2009)

Magikian said:


> First. You can't request a threadlock just because you disagree with it.
> 
> Second. The same that you said about pax getting over himself can be said for you. He goes for you because he knows he can get a reaction.



Please read the first thing I quoted in my post. My name is being defamed, and I am a member of this community. As grimfang pointed out, that is against the rules. This is why I'm making the request. not because i don't agree. i never even stated that. Of course I do disagree but it's not why i said that.

As for the second paragraph: I am aware of this. But you need to understand one detail. There have been times I have ignored this goon for several months yet he kept going on about me "wolfee this wolfee that". My god every trolls comment section was flooded with this stuff. Obsessed much? There comes a time one needs to take a vacation. I for one am sick of him lording over me.

To Pax:
I would like to propose a gentleman agreement with you of my own. Leave me alone, and I will leave you alone. I wont report you to anyone, nor will i of your friends as long as they agree to this contract as well. I want this to stop. There is nothing to be won here. it is just trolling plain and simple. It is pointless. It is old. It is retarded. Please end this now, and you wont ever hear me talk about a troll again. I admit i have made mistakes and lied before to defend myself from accusations which either was not true, or were based on partial truths. of course I'm going to defend myself. It's part of human nature, as toribelliachi once said. I've seen you defend yourself before too ya know? Lets just bury the hatchet and be done with this. I'm tired of the crap I've had to deal with and i want a civil agreemant that does not leave me kissing your feet... or worse things...


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

Then talk to a mod, idiot.

We don't need this shit in a perfectly fine thread.

Edit: so I don't get banned :V


----------



## Magikian (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> Please read the first thing I quoted in my post. My name is being defamed, and I am a member of this community. As grimfang pointed out, that is against the rules. This is why I'm making the request. not because i don't agree. i never even stated that. Of course I do disagree but it's not why i said that.
> 
> As for the second paragraph: I am aware of this. But you need to understand one detail. There have been times I have ignored this goon for several months yet he kept going on about me "wolfee this wolfee that". My god every trolls comment section was flooded with this stuff. Obsessed much? There comes a time one needs to take a vacation. I for one am sick of him lording over me.



The 'get over yourself' still stands.

Your name is being defamed? Boo fucking hoo. And starting an account just to bitch is barely 'part of this community'.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

FA account. Last upload: three months ago, unless there's some porn I really don't want to know about.


----------



## Wolfee Darkfang (Apr 29, 2009)

SHENZEBO said:


> Then talk to a mod, idiot.
> 
> We don't need this shit in a perfectly fine thread.
> 
> Edit: so I don't get banned :V


Thanks for changing the word, even though its for another offensive word, but meh; opinions are opinions... I also agree We don't need this. The reason why the other thread was closed is because i did talk to a mod. However i think their not around right now to deal with this. The mod has been very generous to both parties involved in this drama. I thank them for that. I'm going to bed now.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> Please read the first thing I quoted in my post. My name is being defamed, and I am a member of this community. As grimfang pointed out, that is against the rules. This is why I'm making the request. not because i don't agree. i never even stated that. Of course I do disagree but it's not why i said that.
> 
> As for the second paragraph: I am aware of this. But you need to understand one detail. There have been times I have ignored this goon for several months yet he kept going on about me "wolfee this wolfee that". My god every trolls comment section was flooded with this stuff. Obsessed much? There comes a time one needs to take a vacation. I for one am sick of him lording over me.
> 
> ...



I dont see why this is bugging you?


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 29, 2009)

If Paxil gets banned you are so getting the cold shoulder


----------



## foxmusk (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> Alright i did not want to have to post on these forums and feed the frakking troll. I must remind you why the other topic was closed.
> 
> Furthermore pax is a forum troll who was banned from youtube for trolling multiple furries. Hes one of the most persistant trolls up there with empiroqkrit who have been hounding me for thep ast 14 months. He goes to great lengths to get my attention. I wish he would leave the the frakk alone but he wont. He never has. He labels me with all sorts of accusations, half he can't prove, the rest of it he uses partial truth to convince people that his lies are true. I wil now correct a few things.
> 
> ...



paxil isn't a troll, he's just an intelligent thinker that you're too whiney about. it's all because he didn't sugarcoat how he felt, so you swoop in with three posts and ask for a thread lock when everyone but you is having an intelligent conversation. if you wanna request paxil banned, then i request you banned for being an idiot.

also, if you're gonna live with furry or die from it, i'd pick the latter. it's nothing special.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> Furthermore pax is a forum troll who was banned from youtube for trolling multiple furries.



Which is why 1/4 of my 300+ subscribers on my original account were furries. Right.


> *He labels me with all sorts of accusations, half he can't prove*, the rest of it he uses partial truth to convince people that his lies are true.


Please, for your own sake, don't make it a challenge. We both know it won't end well for you.



> The image in his signature is due to a situation ON YOUTUBE (which should have frakking stayed youtube ya know?). Some troll took a piece of artwork from my website, altered it, put his own copyright label on it, and claimed it was his. It wasn't paxil who did it. it was another troll. The troll used it as his userpage wallpaper. I asked them to take it down. They refused. I then warned them i would contact my lawyer. He still refused. I own a legal copyright on all my artwork. Just like most major artists. Thats why i said that to the troll.


I don't think I presented it as anything but something you said. Which you just admitted is now true. Kudos, though I would have went for "LOL I was just trolling and yall got BUTTHURT XD" like I thought you were going to.




> Second of all, as another forum member pointed out... Regarding the frakking beast forum.
> If you refuse to hear my side of the story, thats you're problem. believe the troll all you want. But at least consider my side and not just brush me off like some gnat. You need to listen to reasoning and not just accept what a troll says as truth. This is all i have to frakking say.


"Skritchy" DID give your side of it, which I then actually posted myself. And then poked holes in the entire thing. Because it was nonsensical and baseless. "It's not mine, but if it was I have a good reason for that too!"?

It also leaves out why it got blanked, and why the gore and racial slurs showed up months later as well.


> He even tried to make a deal with me once to where i admit that I'm a zoophile (Which I'm not one at all so i would never do that), and he would leave me alone. Of course I'm not going to do it and degrade everything i believe in just so some troll can win...


Wrong again. The deal was *Admit it was your BeastForum, admit you lied to save your own ass, and stop the retarded anti-troll crusading. *That was the deal, and it was a damn fine one, at that. Sucks that you thought Furrydom couldn't withstand the epic bombshell that was "Wolfeedarkfang embarrassed himself", hope you feel comfortable with your decision.



> I humbly request this thread locked. I also request paxil rose get the boot. This is his 3rd strike at defaming a community member. The same one in fact... He will not stop. This is what he does. It's what he has been doing for the past 14 months. Nothing but. An he says I have no life? At least I'm not on forums and YouTube all frakking day making fun of people who are different then I am... Get over yourself pax. You're never going to get rid of me no matter how hard you try. I am a furry. I will stay. In the words of ultraforge "live with it or die from it".


Look at it this way;

Everything you just did, I said you would do. Weeks before you did it. And everyone has just witnessed it with their own eyes. This "trolling" adventure couldn't have gone better. You do realize if i was just allowed to post the thread I intended half the people that would have seen it would have immediately dismissed it as exaggerated bullshit, right? Thanks for the vindication old boy, I knew you'd pull through for me. You always do.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee Darkfang said:


> To Pax:
> I would like to propose a gentleman agreement with you of my own. Leave me alone, and I will leave you alone. I wont report you to anyone, nor will i of your friends as long as they agree to this contract as well. I want this to stop. There is nothing to be won here. it is just trolling plain and simple. It is pointless. It is old. It is retarded. Please end this now, and you wont ever hear me talk about a troll again. I admit i have made mistakes and lied before to defend myself from accusations which either was not true, or were based on partial truths. of course I'm going to defend myself. It's part of human nature, as toribelliachi once said. I've seen you defend yourself before too ya know? Lets just bury the hatchet and be done with this. I'm tired of the crap I've had to deal with and i want a civil agreemant that does not leave me kissing your feet... or worse things...



You'll get my decision in 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## MattyK (Apr 29, 2009)

Hate to tl;dr, but what the heck was that? (Explaination please to the people with less time to read a Wall of Text.)


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

MattyK said:


> Hate to tl;dr, but what the heck was that? (Explaination please to the people with less time to read a Wall of Text.)




Depending on your point of view;

Fandom Loving Defender for Truth and Justice Vs. Evil, Manipulative Furry Hating Super Troll

or

Idiot Vs. Smartass


----------



## Brazen (Apr 29, 2009)

Gentlemen, I have arrived.



Wolfee Darkfang said:


> Furthermore pax is a forum troll who was banned from youtube for trolling multiple furries.


 
No, no he wasn't, and we both know it. He was banned because you started to make DMCA claims against him. He wasn't banned for trolling anyone, he was banned for "infringing copyright", copyright which, might I add, we have no reason to believe even exists as you have not supplied us with an iota of legal evidence. 



Wolfee Darkfang said:


> My name is being defamed, and I am a member of this community. As grimfang pointed out, that is against the rules.


 
Elaborate. Give us specific quotes of Paxilrose's and explain how they defame you by giving us evidence of them being innacurate. As you have said, we've known you for 14 months, people get married after knowing each other for 14 months, I'd say we've had enough contact with you to be able to draw conclusions about you. 
But I shouldn't be the judge of that, the other forum-goers, the people who almost unanimously agree with us, the people who you yourself called trolls should be the judge.

Come, you spirits that tend on mortal thoughts! Judge yourself whether Paxil has said something so unreasonable about the venerable Wolfee Darkfang that it crosses the boundaries of logical conjecture based on observable evidence and enters into the boundaries of slander. Mediate whether Paxil has simply retold the saga of the Purple Spirit Wolf or whether he deviously came here, used his Ernst Stravo Blofeld-like powers of social engineering to possess you and fill your head with shameless lies and propaganda regarding the valiant Slayer of Trolls, Flagger of Malfeasants, Che Guevara of Anthropomorphism and James Bond of FurryOps.


No, seriously, let's see what YOU have to say.



Edit: Come to think of it, Paxilrose is also a member of this community, and judging by his post count and the general attitude people have towards him he's a bigger member here than Wolfee. If anything, he should have as much protection from Wolfee as Wolfee thinks he should have from Pax.
I, for one, think that comment about Pax having no life is worse than anything Pax has said here.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2009)

>.>. this thread is now almost turning into a playground fight. I also think it is time this thread got BACK on subject. Cause at the moment it just looks like a bitch fest between Wolefee and the trolls. 

In my opinion, this should of been kept to YouTube.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 29, 2009)

Brazen said:


> Gentlemen, I have arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is why this thread should either be LOCKED or bought back on track.  >.>


----------



## Brazen (Apr 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> >.>. this thread is now almost turning into a playground fight. I also think it is time this thread got BACK on subject. Cause at the moment it just looks like a bitch fest between Wolefee and the trolls.
> 
> In my opinion, this should of been kept to YouTube.


 

Well, this thread is on negative feelings that exist between furries and mundanes, I personally find the Wolfee V Pax conflict to be a very educational experience on the subject.


----------



## paxil rose (Apr 29, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> This is why this thread should either be LOCKED or bought back on track.  >.>




I'd say it is on track, one side arguing I knowingly perpetuate the false "furry stigma" that plagues this community, while the other pointing out the actions of certain individuals are the direct cause of the stigmas existence to begin with.

If anything, it's doing better now then it was when it was created.



RandyDarkshade said:


> In my opinion, this should of been kept to YouTube.



Then I should have been allowed to stay on YouTube without someone making false copyright charges just because what I said didn't gel with their way of doing business.

Oh, and the fact this guy is actively seeking me out on various other sites, DMCAing my Photobucket for example.

And I haven't even mentioned the time he though he had my dox...


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 29, 2009)

Wolfee_Darkfang's right in that I have asked people to leave this alone. Whatever happened on Youtube or Beastforums, whatever. I don't care. That's why I didn't have the attention span to follow the 14-month recap. The guy is being reasonable and humble enough from anything I've seen of his here. If you guys wanted to seek a resolution, then that's fine. Wolfee has asked for it to stop, and I somehow doubt this is the first time. Regardless of the terms of his membership here, we don't allow harassment or slander of members. We even discourage talking shit about banned users.

So please, if you aren't going to let it go, it can't continue here.



Ratte said:


> *popcorn*



Oi... as soon as you said _THAT_, I knew something was going to happen.
I should've locked this the other times it was recommended earlier.


----------

